# IVF/ICSI/FET in September!!!



## Blue12

I am going to be bold ladies and start this group with positive thinking that I will have a FET in September!!! I know it is a bit early, but thats okay!

:hugs:

A little introduction - 

I am Blue and I had an ivf/icsi cycle in july in which I developed ohss and had a lot of health scares so my very few little embies got frozen so that I could have a transfer at a later time. I had very poor fertilization rate, but I am hoping that my 3 little embies are little fighters.

Hope you will join me! 

:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

I'll join you! :hugs:

I was going to start a Sept thread - but you beat me to it. I was going to wait for AF to show, to give me an idea of when I'll be starting my following cycle, but if it goes to plan, mid to late September should see the start of Round 2 for us.

A little introduction -

I am Leilani and I had an ivf/icsi cycle in july in which I only had four follicles which produced three eggs (only one was decent) and none of them fertilised. We've had our follow up appointment with the FS and we are going to up some drugs and introduce new ones and double the trigger shot in an attempt to get some good quality eggs. My DH also has a low count, which is why we're doing ICSI.


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey girls , recognised the names so just thought i would stop by and wish you all well. I really hope you both have better luck this time around as its so cruel what you have been put through!


----------



## Blue12

Leilani I am so excited to share this journey again with you. I am sorry that we are here again, yet a familiar face is so comforting.

:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

You might be joining the August thread at this rate, Blue!

So AF arrived on Friday, and I have to go through a natural cycle before we start again, so based on my previous cycles over the past year, this cycle shoudl be between 26-32 days. My protocol involves about 3 weeks of being on BCP first, so injections will start around 14 September - it almost seems too soon already!!!


----------



## silarose28

Hi Blue12 and Leilani

You 2 ladies were so supportive to me yesterday so I thought I'd join you here (if that's ok). I assume I will be having a natural cycle in Aug and staring again in Sep. As you know I just started long protocol ivf which was abandoned as I only produced 1 follicle. Going back to see the fs next week. 

Leilani - I hope you new protocol helps. I'll let you know what my fs suggests on Wed.

Blue12 - sorry to hear what an awful time you have had - good luck with FET.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Leilani

Hello silarose :wave:


----------



## silarose28

Thanks for the warm welcome Leilana

We have been bding today as even though there were not enough eggs to go ahead with ivf, apparently there is 1 follicle waiting to pop (21mm). That's quite big isn't it? Not sure when it will pop as I was still taking drugs yesterday - only stopped today. Got my fx'd but it hasn't happenned up to now so chances are slim I would say!


----------



## maz

I'm not sure whether to join this thread or start one for October....

I have to contact the hospital with my August period, and I started my July one this morning. By my calculations (based on being through this process too many times already), I reckon I'll start down regging around the 10th September, start stimming around 28th September, and should have EC around 12th October. Obviously these dates are subject to change dependent on when AF shows up, and when the hospital can get me scheduled in.

Can't believe we're going through this a fourth time, but bring it on is what I say!!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Leilani

Hi Maz - sorry you have to join us. We seem to have similar cycles. I'm going to be on thre flare protocol, so only have 2 days to down-reg before starting stims. As this is your 4th IVF, how much have they changed your protocol from one cycle to the next?


----------



## Chesca

Hiya Ladies!! 

Thank you for starting the thread Blue, I will most certainly be joining you both! 

I'm Chesca, had IVF/ICSI in Feb but developed internal bleeding after EC so my 4 little embies had to go on freeze. We will be having medicated FET in Sep.

:hugs:

Chesca xxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi Maz and Chesca - Good luck!

I'm feeling a bit more positive today after my cancelled cycle. Have been reading up on different protocols and it seems there are other protocols they can try. (I think I was probably oversupressed and under stimulated on this cycle. We SHOULD have been monitored more - ah well we know better for next time). My DH and I have even agreed that we would try donor eggs in Spain if nothing happens here. Costs an absolute bomb but we both think it would be worth it!

I would be really interested to hear how everyone gets on with different protocols - I do not want to do the long protocol again and am goign to ask about the flare and the stop lupron protocols for next time.

Good luck everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




:dust::dust:


----------



## Leilani

Are you in the UK Silarose? And why donor eggs from Spain, I saw somebody else mention DE in spain too.


----------



## silarose28

Leilani said:


> Are you in the UK Silarose? And why donor eggs from Spain, I saw somebody else mention DE in spain too.

Hiya Leilani

I am in herts in the uk. I have heard that there is a long waiting list for donor eggs here in the uk. One of my friends just got her bfp with donor eggs in Spain. I have another friend who lives in the same place who also just got her bfp using the same ivf clinic there (her own eggs). Apparently there is a different culture around donation in Spain - it is anonymous, donors get paid and there isn't a waiting list. It really helps me to think that there is a plan b - it's really expensive but I am saving already just in case! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maz

Hi Leilani

My protocol hasn't really been changed - always long with 2-3 weeks of DRegging, and I seem to respond fairly well to the stims. The 3rd cycle I was on less drugs as it was my NHS cycle at a different clinic, and that's the way they do it. This time I told the consultant to increase the drugs to which he agreed, and we're going to do ICSI again and try to go to blastie stage before ET. The issue we seem to have is poor fertilisation, and if this one isn't successful, then I'm considering going to CARE for further investigations. Hopefully we don't need to worry about that though.

x


----------



## maz

Hi Silarose

CARE do a donor program, and from what I have managed to find out, there is only a delay of a few months while they match the donor and recipient and synch the two women's cycles. It's not bad from a cost point of view either plus you don't have the stress of a language barrier and being away from your home comforts.

x


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Do you have room for another one? We are hoping to start our first cycle in Sept. We have to phone clinic for hubby SA results tomorrow (but I know what they will be anyway, Nil because he has already had two SA and both were nil but the clinic have insisted on doing another) and then we can book hubby in for surgical extraction (fingers crossed they manage to find some) and hopefully start our cycle in Sept. I've been put on the short antagonist protocol because of risk of ohss but I have heard that the success rates are not as good on this protocol. I'm trying to stay positive and keep the PMA going. Wishing you all lots of luck for your forthcoming cycles x


----------



## silarose28

maz said:


> Hi Silarose
> 
> CARE do a donor program, and from what I have managed to find out, there is only a delay of a few months while they match the donor and recipient and synch the two women's cycles. It's not bad from a cost point of view either plus you don't have the stress of a language barrier and being away from your home comforts.
> 
> x

Hi Maz

Thanks for letting me know about this. Where is CARE? xxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi Doodar - welcome xxxx


----------



## Doodar

:hi: Thanks for the welcome.

I am with care. They are based all around the country. If you google care fertility it should come up with their website.


----------



## maz

silarose28 said:


> maz said:
> 
> 
> Hi Silarose
> 
> CARE do a donor program, and from what I have managed to find out, there is only a delay of a few months while they match the donor and recipient and synch the two women's cycles. It's not bad from a cost point of view either plus you don't have the stress of a language barrier and being away from your home comforts.
> 
> x
> 
> Hi Maz
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about this. Where is CARE? xxxClick to expand...

CARE are all over England. They have four main units and then a number of satellite units for scans and such like. They seem really good and very thorough in what they do. I was planning on going for treatment with them, and actually had a consultation arranged to see them back in May. Our flight was cancelled due to the ash cloud so we took it as an omen, and decided to go back to the last clinic where we have a frostie anyway. With us living in NI, and with the uncertainty of the ash cloud, we decided we didn't want to risk our flights being for egg collection and it ruin our treatment. 

Good luck with your searching.

xx


----------



## silarose28

Hi Maz 

I might be being a bit stupid here but where is NI? (My geography is terrible as you can tell lol!)

I have looked up CARE now. They do egg share - my clinic do this as well. However, my friend (who is now pregnant) mentioned that her consultant said that egg share schemes don't have as good success rates as Spanish clinics. I think the reason links to the fact that egg share programmes often involve older donars who are also having fertility issues. Spanish donars are paid so are thought to be younger and will not be having fertility problems. Not sure how accurate this info is but it seems to make sense. It's very expensive to go to Spain though from what I have read!!!

Good luck with your treatment - I really hope it's BFPs for us all this time round!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chesca

Welcome Maz and Doodar! :happydance:

I am also with CARE doodar, which clinic are you at? We are at the Nottingham clinic.

Chesca xxx

:dust:


----------



## Leilani

NI = Northern Ireland - I think!!


----------



## silarose28

:dohh:Of course - should have guessed that! Lol


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey can i join- i have to contact clinic when i ov in august and they give me the protocol(short) details then. I think i am looking at ec w/c 11th oct. I am at care sheffield- first time haven't a clue what is going on except i take hrt tabs for 3 weeks before injecting etc. x


----------



## glitterqueen

hey Maz
where r you doing your ivf ?


----------



## maz

hi glitterqueen

I am going back to the royal again. Went to origin first two times, then the royal for my nhs cycle and because we got a frosty after our nhs cycle, we decided to go back for another cycle to see if we can add to / use the frosty. Plus, we were booked to go to CARE nottingham in may, but our flight was cancelled due to ash and we saw it as a sign that we weren't meant to go there at this time.

Good luck with your cycle. I might be having EC w/c 11th october too, although that's not a definite yet.


----------



## maz

You're right Leilani - NI is northern ireland.

x


----------



## Leilani

Hi Glitterqueen :wave:


----------



## glitterqueen

:hi:


Leilani said:


> Hi Glitterqueen :wave:

HI:hi::


----------



## glitterqueen

good luck Maz - you have been at it a long time!! r u self funded or NHS
God i never even thought about the ash cloud for us but i think we r bringing the car as we will be there bout 2 weeks-trying to find somewhere to stay that wont break the bank possibly a cotage in the peak district cuz the apartments r really expensive- no wonder no one holidays in England anymore i could be in spain in a 4 star hotel 4 two weeks for the price of accomodation in sheffield. it might even be cheaper to fly across a few times i nthe week than stay the whole 2 weeks-anyone recommend where to stay around sheffield?????


----------



## Doodar

Chesca said:


> Welcome Maz and Doodar! :happydance:
> 
> I am also with CARE doodar, which clinic are you at? We are at the Nottingham clinic.
> 
> Chesca xxx
> 
> :dust:

Morning Ladies Hope your all good.

Chesca we are at Manchester, phoning them later to get SA results and then book hubby in for surgical extraction. Nottingham have very good success rates. Good Luck hun is this your first cycle.x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave:

I will be doing my 2nd ICSI treatment probably start taking drugs end of august and have my EC and ET early sept I would imagine. Waiting on my period which is due tomorrow then gota see how dates would work with my work. If its too hectic I should start with my next period at end of august. 

I will be on a short protocol. I was on a long protocol before and did not respond well (egg quality wise) so I am anxious about the change of drug and protocol.

I hope this thread is lucky for all of us, I don't think I can bare the upset again :nope:


----------



## silarose28

MummyIwanabe said:


> :wave:
> 
> I will be doing my 2nd ICSI treatment probably start taking drugs end of august and have my EC and ET early sept I would imagine. Waiting on my period which is due tomorrow then gota see how dates would work with my work. If its too hectic I should start with my next period at end of august.
> 
> I will be on a short protocol. I was on a long protocol before and did not respond well (egg quality wise) so I am anxious about the change of drug and protocol.
> 
> I hope this thread is lucky for all of us, I don't think I can bare the upset again :nope:

Hi MummyIwanabe

I have just had a cycle cancelled due to poor response so I know how you feel. I only got 1 egg on the long protocol and will find out on Wed what is next for me. Will be interested to hear about your short protocol and how it goes. Have they told you what medication you will take yet? xxxxx


----------



## Chesca

Doodar said:


> Chesca said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Maz and Doodar! :happydance:
> 
> I am also with CARE doodar, which clinic are you at? We are at the Nottingham clinic.
> 
> Chesca xxx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Morning Ladies Hope your all good.
> 
> Chesca we are at Manchester, phoning them later to get SA results and then book hubby in for surgical extraction. Nottingham have very good success rates. Good Luck hun is this your first cycle.xClick to expand...

Hiya hun, :flower:

We had a fresh cycle in Feb but never got to ET. This will be my first FET. What about you?

xxx


----------



## Chesca

glitterqueen said:


> good luck Maz - you have been at it a long time!! r u self funded or NHS
> God i never even thought about the ash cloud for us but i think we r bringing the car as we will be there bout 2 weeks-trying to find somewhere to stay that wont break the bank possibly a cotage in the peak district cuz the apartments r really expensive- no wonder no one holidays in England anymore i could be in spain in a 4 star hotel 4 two weeks for the price of accomodation in sheffield. it might even be cheaper to fly across a few times i nthe week than stay the whole 2 weeks-anyone recommend where to stay around sheffield?????

Welcome Glitterqueen! 

There is a really lovely hotel near Sheffield called the Aston Hall Hotel, it's lovely. It's not mega cheep but it's in a really lovely place. I think it's a few mile out of sheffield though. 

xxx


----------



## Doodar

Chesca this will be my first ever cycle. I'm so nervous after reading all the stories I realise it doesnt always run smoothly. Trying to keep positive but stay realistic too. Good Luck with your FET hun x


----------



## Chesca

Doodar said:


> Chesca this will be my first ever cycle. I'm so nervous after reading all the stories I realise it doesnt always run smoothly. Trying to keep positive but stay realistic too. Good Luck with your FET hun x

Alls you can do is stay positive Hun. You can read everyone elses stories until you're blue in the face but every cycle is so different. Try not to worry yourself with horror stories, for every one story of something not so good happening I bet there's many more stories of success! Good luck with your cycle Hun, we're here fir you every step of the way!

Xxx 

:dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Silarose28,

I don't know what drugs I'll be on yet, i think they said but it was a while ago and I've forgotten to be honest! I've tried to put it to the back of my mind!! The first time I was on gonal -f. I got 21 follicles but 11 eggs (I had the issue where half of them were empty which isn't usually the case) then 4 weren't mature, then 85% fertilised but sadly only 1 was fair quality the rest were poor. I still had 2 put back in and they didn't tell me that they were quite as poor as they were so I remained positive lol but it didn't work and I got a bfn. I was really gutted at 25 that my egg quality was so poor. I'm very worried that it will be again with a new change to drugs etc but there's nothing I can do about it other than grit my teeth and hope for the best.

The witch has got me today and arrived smack on time so I'm waiting for clinic to call me to discuss dates and see if i can fit it in with work. (I had to wait for 2 normal bleeds) so not sure when I'll start drugs as they mentioned an admin month...

As soon as I know more on my protocol I'll let you know :) how old are you, what amount of drugs were you on, what type etc? Interested to know so we can research it together and find out if there's any answers that can help us both xxx


----------



## silarose28

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hi Silarose28,
> 
> I don't know what drugs I'll be on yet, i think they said but it was a while ago and I've forgotten to be honest! I've tried to put it to the back of my mind!! The first time I was on gonal -f. I got 21 follicles but 11 eggs (I had the issue where half of them were empty which isn't usually the case) then 4 weren't mature, then 85% fertilised but sadly only 1 was fair quality the rest were poor. I still had 2 put back in and they didn't tell me that they were quite as poor as they were so I remained positive lol but it didn't work and I got a bfn. I was really gutted at 25 that my egg quality was so poor. I'm very worried that it will be again with a new change to drugs etc but there's nothing I can do about it other than grit my teeth and hope for the best.
> 
> The witch has got me today and arrived smack on time so I'm waiting for clinic to call me to discuss dates and see if i can fit it in with work. (I had to wait for 2 normal bleeds) so not sure when I'll start drugs as they mentioned an admin month...
> 
> As soon as I know more on my protocol I'll let you know :) how old are you, what amount of drugs were you on, what type etc? Interested to know so we can research it together and find out if there's any answers that can help us both xxx

Hi mummyIwannabe

My case is a little different. I am 37 and I was 5 suprecur to down reg then 225 gonal f. I only got 1 mature follicle - arggh! There were some others there but they weren't big enough. I am going back for a consultation tomorrow and hope they will put me on a short protocol as I think I was oversurpressed. I'm sure I will have to wait though.

I'm sorry about your egg quality last time but from what I have read cycles can really vary from one to the next. I think different protocols can really help too - I've read lots of success stories online which cheered me up. My friend has been through IVF 3 times and her egg quality differed quite a lot each time. I am hoping that this was just a poor cycle for me - though I don't really believe that deep down!! I am going to try to be healthy before my next cycle - alcohol and caffeine banned/healthy diet/supplements etc. Though to be honest I did that this time and it didn't help. it is just so boring being healthy all the time but I suppose it will be worth it if it works!

Yes - let's keep in touch and research together. I'm going to do a bit more research on improving egg quality naturally and will let you know if I find anything interesting.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hmm this is why i worry as if it varies every cycle then why am i being changed to short protocol? Maybe I was oversupressed too but this new cycle will be a gamble as well and it's gamble with a lot of money!!! 

I reckon my EC will be about the 7th Sept.

Good luck to us all :) xx


----------



## silarose28

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hmm this is why i worry as if it varies every cycle then why am i being changed to short protocol? Maybe I was oversupressed too but this new cycle will be a gamble as well and it's gamble with a lot of money!!!
> 
> I reckon my EC will be about the 7th Sept.
> 
> Good luck to us all :) xx

It all seems so confusing doesn't it?! I will find it so hard to trust the doctors next time. I don't think they monitored me well enough last time so I have lost confidence a bit (I didn't find out that it wasn't working until 9 days of stimulation were over - they didn't scan me at all till then!). But from people I know and thinsg i have read things seem to improve as the doctors get to know your response. I am sure they have good reasons for changing your protocol - good luck honey. I'll be a bit behind you I would imagine.

xxxxxx

:dust::dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Are you private of nhs? That's bad that they didn't scan you until then! It all seems a bit hit and miss and they don't really know what they're talking about as everyone differs! nightmare! Lets hope this cycle goes better for both of us!

x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. I'd love to join you. :hi:

I met with a new FS today....to discuss way-forward, after 21 cycles ttc. Going in, I was hoping he'd recommend IUI, but after our discussion, he believes that my 1-tube situation, as well as minor adhesions, might make IVF a better option. I leave on vacation tomorrow, and, as we're funding it ourselves, I'm thinking the earliest we can start is September/October.

As I'll be a first timer, I'd really love to hang around this thread and learn from everyone. Reading through the earlier pages, I realise that it can be harder than it appears to be :wacko:. I pray we are all blessed with successful cycles!!!!


----------



## Blue12

MummyIwannabe.... I had bad eggs too - which was very shocking - but from my research I understand that the meds can make the eggs poor quality - so hopefully a different protocol or dose can make a difference.

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## silarose28

MummyIwanabe said:


> Are you private of nhs? That's bad that they didn't scan you until then! It all seems a bit hit and miss and they don't really know what they're talking about as everyone differs! nightmare! Lets hope this cycle goes better for both of us!
> 
> x

I'm NHS and I know I'm really lucky to get funding! Yes lets hope we have more luck this time round x


----------



## silarose28

Hi Isi buttercup and welcome :wave:


----------



## Chesca

Hi buttercup, welcome!!! 

xxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Feel a bit better today after my appointment with the consultant. I am going to try the short antagonist protocol with much higher dose of stims next time. The good thing is the consultant is letting me start taking ocp for as soon as I get my next period. I take the ocp for 3 weeks then start stimming for 2 weeks - then ec. Thank goodness there is not going to be a long wait! Does anyone know how long it takes for af to arrive after a cancelled cycle? Plllleeeaase hurry up af!!!!!

Dr said he doesn't think I will produce lots of eggs - just 3-4-5 - but that I only need 1 so there is still a chance!

xxxxx


----------



## Blue12

I just got af today after a cancelled cycle - and it actually came 2 days earlier than normal! Hope yours comes soon so that you can get started!


----------



## silarose28

Blue12 said:


> I just got af today after a cancelled cycle - and it actually came 2 days earlier than normal! Hope yours comes soon so that you can get started!

Oh I really hope it comes soon!!!!

When do you start treatment for your FET Blue? I'm not sure what FET involves. I suppose it must be like IVF without the stimulation bit? Good luck!

I am still really aware of my right ovary (the one with the follicles on). It's not painful just feels like it throbs a bit. I stopped the drugs on Sat so might still be recovering from that still. Has anyone else had anything like this?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Blue12

My Fet - I trigger to ov and then 3 days later they will tranfer the embies!!! I will be taking estrace and doing progesterone in oil injections.


----------



## Leilani

Blue - what's estrace


----------



## Blue12

Leilani said:


> Blue - what's estrace

Good question lmao - estrogen maybe - I can't remember I googled it once, but don't remember - I will check and get back to you. I had started to take it when I thought I was having the fresh transfer, along with the PIO.


----------



## Blue12

Estradiol-17ß (micronized) belongs to the class of medications known as estrogen replacement therapy. Estrogen is a hormone produced by the ovaries. Once menopause is reached, the ovaries produce less estrogen and progesterone (another hormone) and symptoms of menopause can occur. 

Typically, estrogen is taken for the first 21 to 25 days of each month. Women who have not had a hysterectomy (i.e., they still have a uterus) should take a progestogen (e.g., medroxyprogesterone) for the last 12 to 14 days of each estrogen cycle.

ESTROGEN PILLS
Several studies have shown the addition of supplemental estrogen during the luteal phase, that is after the embryo transfer, improves the pregnancy rates. Generally, we begin Estrace pills, 4 mg per day, until the 1st pregnancy ultrasound.


----------



## Leilani

So I guess it's telling your body you really want to get that BFP, so it had better do it's job!!


----------



## Blue12

Leilani - you make me laugh so hard - yep!


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all good.

Hubby is booked in for his surgical retrieval and its all systems go so should be looking to start around mid september. I am actually starting to get really stressed about it and other little things that wouldn't normally stress me out are getting on top of me. Been really stressed at work lately and I'm not really sure what I'm going to do about work. I don't know whether to take time off during treatment because it is a really stressful place its just non stop. I don't want to tell my boss that I am having treatment because she isn't the most trusting person and I am sure she would tell everyone but at the same time I hate lying and everyone will want to know why I have been off. Did any of you take time off work? and what did you tell them?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My DH told his work that he was having an small op for the EC day and a follow up for the ET half day. It's harder for the ladies as you're doing the drugs and gota recover etc. You could say the same or if you want a couple of weeks off maybe use holiday if you have any? seems a shame to do that tho as you are allowed to have time off for this type of thing but it does mean telling your boss! doh!


----------



## Doodar

Ufortunately I don't have any holidays left. I'm actually off on holiday next week for two weeks and thats my holidays done for the year. I was thinking of asking my doctor for a sick note and just say im having a small gynae procedure. If I tell my boss she will tell everyone because she does it now when people are off sick she tells everyone why they are off. It's so wrong.


----------



## Leilani

Hi Doodar - I was lucky, and timing wise should get lucky again, as I'm a teacher and with my failed round I started stimming on the last day of term, and we have our next school holidays at the end of September, so I won't need any time off next time. 

Knowing what I know now, if it weren't the school holidays, I'd take at least the day after egg collection off (this was a traumatic day 1st time, as it was when we heard of our fertilisation failure - and I would have hated to recieve the news at work). I also think I'd like the day of transfer and the next day off too - only because I think I'd feel better doing nothingrather than running around. The hardest thing is not actually knowing when these days will be; my plan had the EC scheduled for the week beginning 13/7, and it was on 14/7, however, some people have to do extra drugs or coasting which makes it more of an unknown, so you have a rough idea. You generally have less than 48 hours notice to know for certain (once you are told to do the trigger shot), when you will be out of action. Then of course you'll not know if you are getting a day 2,3,4,5 transfer. My clinic aims for day 5, but will do earlier if need be!

Also luckily, the lab where I had my blood tests, and the IVF clinic, are both on my way to work, so was able to get my bloods done and only adding 10 minutes to my journey.

It's tough to know who to tell at work, some of my colleagues know we are doing IVF, but I'm vague about time-lines, and the teacher who organises cover knows what's going on too, but I asked her to keep it on the down-low. Another colleague knows pretty much everything, as he and his wife went through IVF 2 years ago - same clinic, specialist and total fertilisation failure first time round!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's really wrong, is there anyone else you can tell with out having to tell her? If there isn't then i think get a sick note if you can :)


----------



## Chesca

Doodar - I'm so sorry about your manager! 

I did take time off during my cycle. I took afew days off before as the drugs made me feel crappy and I was due to take a week off after EC and also have ET during that time. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! 

Nothing really to report from me, Drugs are due to arrive on Sat! yepee!!! :yipee:

xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi can I join Sept IVF's

Its a FET cycle for me. I had a cancel cycle in June due to OHSS 32 eggs, 13 fertlised and 4 have gone to blast stage and been frozen. The consultant said the egg quality is not that great one grade 2 two grade 3 and one grade 4. I can only hope and pray now, seen first sign of the witch today so start down reg in 21 days time.

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Leilani

Hi Tory. It's great that you got 4 blasties frozen, and sorry about the OHSS. How many frosties will they defrost?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I also will not have a lot of vacation time by the time we start our own procedure. Reading earlier posts, but still confused about when would be the best time to take time off. Do you have to be on the bed rest after the eggs are transferred?


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Leilani hi, answer to your question they will defrost all 4 and hopefully put two back in. Witch has not made an apprerance she is being funny, so not day 1 yet. 

x


----------



## Leilani

Isi Buttercup said:


> I also will not have a lot of vacation time by the time we start our own procedure. Reading earlier posts, but still confused about when would be the best time to take time off. Do you have to be on the bed rest after the eggs are transferred?

Bed rest is only really needed the day of egg collection, and some ladies like to do nothing on ET day too - if I get that far this time, I'm going to stay home lying down on ET day, and get DH to o9rganise dinner (organise meanns order take out, not cook!)!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Leilani!! I just want to know when to take time off work as I want to keep my business private. 2 days should work, I guess. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

It's official I should be having my FET in September - unless af goes crazy on me. I have 3 - day 3 embies frozen that I am really counting on surviving the thaw - they said they are "average" whatever that means. If they all survive - they would like to put all 3 back and I am totally up for that.

If af stays on track then... 

AF - August 27th 
Baseline scan on cd2 - August 28th 
Trigger - Sept 10 (cd14) - Sept 14 (cd 18) (likely cd 16 - sept 12)
Ov - cd 18 sept 14 (based on trigger sept 12)
FET - 3dpo - sept 17th 
OTD - oct 4th - 17 dpo OR 14dp3dt

This is a sign that I am very impatient and want to get started lol. Also I am realllllllllly hoping that the embies thaw okay so that I can actually go through this.


----------



## Gracy 004

Hey blue, i think i might be joining you with a fet this month too. i posted on the august thread as well as i am not sure what is happening with my cycle after a very protracted miscarriage. My clinic has reluctantly allowed us to go ahead with a fet without a normal cycle in between but they told us the chance are lower because of this. We felt that the risk was worth it as i am sort of only keeping my head above water and this allows us to feel like we are at least moving forward.

We are just having a single FET though, how about you? will they thaw them one at a time or all together? We found out yesterday at our appointment that even though all 4 of our frosties are at blastocyst stage they are only mediocre quality. i try not to worry about this though because the embie we had transferred in our fresh cycle was super fantastic grade 1, 4 day old embie and that ended up miscarrying so it couldnt have been that great. They kept emphasisng the point that the grading is only an indication of success and plenty of children have been born from the lower quality embryos. I really hope this is the case.

Isnt this waiting awful! I feel like i am losing my mind sometimes!


----------



## Blue12

Gracy I am so sorry for your loss - that must have been devastating.

Hun I totally understand the wanting to go ahead with FET right away to feel like you get to go forward. I wanted to do the same - but got the big NO yesterday as my cd 3 scan showed many cysts (or left over follies) so I have to wait now a full cycle and will start in Sept.

That is awesome that you have 4 blast frosties. Mine are only day 3. They will be defrosting all - and transferring all of them. If I had got to have a fresh transfer I would have had 2 transferred but since it is a FET cycle they said they will do all three. I am just terrified about them thawing - if they don't survive then I will have spent $15,000 and will never have had a transfer.

:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## Chesca

Blue - How are you doing? You sound more up beat in your post, I hope you are feeling better! I'm so glad you're gonna be able to have FET!!! :happydance: I know you would have loved to do it this month but Sepptember is not so far away now!! we are gonna have really similar dates too!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I am feeling much better - shock has worn off - and I have been keeping myself very busy. Painted the front porch/pickets/posts etc. Washed the garage doors and front doors so they are ready to paint. Cleaned the whole first level of our house and the ensuite bathroom. Anything to keep my mind off of the fears.

So exciting that our dates will be similar Chesca - when are you anticipating af? (not for 9 months would be the best answer)

:hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

hi ladies, well now i feel well and truly despondant. Have been having bloods tracking for my fet that should be in a few weeks but seems my hormone levels have just stopped. Not going up or down? So have ultrasound and it says pcos???? how can this happen? I have never had probs with ov or irregular cycles and we are doing ivf because of DH's low count. Can a miscarriage make you get pcos? i am so confused. pregnancy seems to just be getting further and further from my reach, when is something gonna go right? what happens now???:cry:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have no idea gracy :( who did the scan? can someone advise? Did you do your own scan? think you said you do ultrasounds don't you?!

I hope someone can help but didn't wana read and run hun, hope it's OK xx


----------



## Blue12

Gracy it is strange that hormone levels are going off normal course - but that could be due to miscarriage? (I don't know - did they clinic say that?) But if it helps you to know I have pcos but have perfectly regular cycles - so don't worry about that. 

I can't even imagine how hard it has been recently - but you have 4 beautiful BLASTIES!!! :)

Sending many :hugs: right now - things will get better and you will get your little one!!!


----------



## Doodar

Evening Ladies,

Hope your all well. Don't really feel like I have much to offer to this thread at the moment, as it's only our first time and we are not starting treatment till Sept. So just popping on to say hi really :hi:


----------



## Leilani

I know how you feel Doodar, I'm sitting her twiddling my thumbs really. I'm waiting to OV this month - which will hopefully be in the next couple of days - and once that happens I'll have a much better idea about dates etc.

Gracy - are you doing a medicated FET cycle? I'm guessing you are because of the hormone thing! Have you had your bloods done again yet this week? I hope it's not PCOS, but I'm sure it's work roundable for a FET - not that I really know!


----------



## Blue12

LOL - I feel like I am just waiting for time to pass here too!

I am far from ov - but looking forward to it so that I can count down to my baseline scan. Dh and I have discussed trying naturally this month LMAO - chances are slim - but a bit of hope doesn't hurt right?

:hugs: to everyone as we sit tight and wait!


----------



## Leilani

We've BD more in the past 5 nights than the past 5 weeks! There's no harm in trying to beat the odds - I did it with failed fertilisation and you did it with the OHSS!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

def keep trying naturally. myself and DH do but I don't chart, i don't bother worrying about it I just know roughly when I ovulate and if we can BD every other day or every 2 days and hope for the best lol. To be honest it's nice not to dangle my legs in the air for ages (sorry tmi!) and take it too seriously! that bit I don't miss at all! lol :rofl:


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Seems like we have been doing quite abit of BD the last few days lol. AF is over due now by a week and yes I have done about 20 test all BFN. She is just playing games as she knows soon as I have AF then can start the IVF for my FET. If I could just have one round in the ring with her and that's not like me I'm a none violent person lol. Apparently after hours of googling its quite common to have a normal period straight after IVF and the next period to be delayed. 

Good luck xx


----------



## mercyme

Can I join you guys? I might be starting IVF in September, but . . . 

I'm terrified. I don't know if I can emotionally handle a failed IVF -- it will cost us upwards of $12,000. We have enough savings to cover it, but if it didn't work... that's a BIG chunk of our savings just gone, with nothing to show for it. I get sick thinking about it. We've done 3 IUIs -- just about $300-400 each, which is pocket change compared to IVF. With DH's low sperm count & high FSH levels, I think we've run out of options. But the 2ww, getting BFNs -- that would be The End and, gosh, I'm getting teary just imagining that. 

I know no one can make this decision for me, but it'd be nice to know that someone understands? (I'm fascinated by all the UK people who have national IVF coverage, and slightly jealous!)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Mercyme,

I totally understand as most ladies on here do the scariness of parting with all that money. Sadly it didn't work for us and we're about to try our second attempt. I too thought I couldn't possible handle it not working both emotionally and financially but its a leap of faith and when it doesn't work its bloody awful but you get back on the road and live to fight another day. All I can say is that was my greatest fear of coming away with nothing but it happened and I griefed then life moved on. I felt sick and still feel sick sometimes when I think wow we really need some new furniture (I could have had that and had something to show for it at least) but try and think of it as if it takes 2/3 goes (hopefully not!) then that's a small price to pay for having your own child. looking at him/her everyday would be worth every penny and our FS told us be prepared to try 3 times financially if you can otherwise you could give up before it's had chance to work. 

We're self funded and the thought of 3 goes makes me :cry: but you just gota hope it won't come to that and if it does that if you can afford it, it'll be worth it! Hard pill to swollow when some have them like sweets and we can't but hey ho, life isn't fair in many many ways!

Good luck mercyme, once you settle into the idea I think the lure of wanting a child will overrule anything else :) xx


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, MummyIwanabe! I'm sorry your first IVF didn't work. Hearing how you handled that situation makes me feel hopeful that I wouldn't fall apart. 
Kids are so expensive anyway, I wish we could make our own for free. DH is always joking that he could rig up an IVF, as he worked on the genome project with mice & basically did ivf protocols on them. Of course, many of those mice had to be killed for the ET... so, I'm thinking no. Urgh.


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Mercyme I feel extactly the same. We are self funded. I know if it doesn't work we will be kicking ourselves and thinking what we could have bought with that money. It kind of makes me feel guilty for thinking like that but I know if we don't do it then I will always be thinking what if and at least by doing it we know we have pulled out all the stops and done everything possible to try and have a baby so I guess its peace of mind. I couldn't live with myself if we didn't try. If it does work it will be the best money we ever spent.

Hope your all well ladies, Have a good day x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey Tory this happened to me, first bleed after cycle was normal and smack on time, second bleed was a week late! Next bleed was back to normal smack on time but heavier. Bloody witch!!


----------



## mercyme

Good luck with the BD, Blue & Leilana!! Wouldn't that be crazy & wonderful if a super-sperm made it through the millions of hurdles?

Thanks, Doodar & mummyiwanabe, I think my mind is working exactly along your lines. I know I'm going to continue to make money for the next 30-35 years at my job -- and if I move up the administrative ladder, then I'll (finally) be making a decent salary. So, will I miss the money in 20 years? Probably not. The real question is: will I regret not trying? And I really think the answer to that is yes. I have the rest of my life to make up that money (I can pick up summer classes, etc.); DH's salary is increasing & will increase as he moves forward in his new career. We can afford it now -- at least, if we sacrifice (for the next couple years) buying a house and going on vacation. 

BFN today with FRER (IUI w/clomid & hcg trigger), feeling AF cramps getting worse & worse. :cry:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's it, that's how to think of it :) don't regret not trying, if someone said hey you could have a kiddie but it might cost you $ we'd do it :)

Sorry about your BFN, nothing is more disappointing than seeing BFN when secretly even tho the odds are against us you still think you've got a chance! (well that's what I think anyway!) :hugs:

I have my scan on 26th August should start drugs around then too. So EC will be early sept ish.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry about the BFN, Mercyme. We are also self funded, and I'm really hoping we're lucky our first cycle. Praying we can save for at least 2 cycles, by the time we start in September. But I really do pray the first time will work the charm. Good luck Mercyme....and you too Doodar. We're all first timers :friends:

Quick question for you lovely ladies. I was just told there is an increased risk of an ectopic pregnancy with IVF. Is this true? I have one blocked tube and one clear one....and am not prepared to undergo another surgery (had a myomectomy in 2008 and ankle surgery in 2009.....not to mention my lap in 2010). Did you have to remove your tubes before IVF?


----------



## mercyme

MummyIwanabe said:


> Sorry about your BFN, nothing is more disappointing than seeing BFN when secretly even tho the odds are against us you still think you've got a chance!

YES! Sometimes hope is the worst! Now that I know this IUI has failed, I really just want AF to show up already so I can start taking real pain meds. 

Good luck on your scans, mummyiwanabe!

Thanks, isi buttercup -- I hope first time's the charm for you! And for Doodar.

General question for anyone:
Is there a cycle day on which IVF begins? Or does it start whenever you're ready?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

it depends what protocol you're on. The first time I was on a long protocol so I started tablets on day 19 of cycle then started injecting to down reg on day 21. Then I waited for AF then four days later I started stimming for 12 days then EC.

This time I think I'll be starting drugs on day 3 with no down reg before hand just down reg at same time as stimming this is called short protocol. 

I don't think IVF makes us more prone to eptopic. not sure but I've not been told this it can happen like any normal conception that's all I know :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I agree with you ladies how this is worth it - although so expensive and emotionally draining - I would have regrets later if I never tried it.

I also never knew that the second af after ivf would likely be late - I really hope that isn't the case for me as the dates may not work for time off for scans for FET.

I have to be honest - I am kind of freaking out about the embies thawing and about the quality of them. I know many average or below average ones have become beautiful babies, and that not all "perfect" embies result in pg - but it sure would be more reassuring to have "high quality" embies waiting for FET. Does anyone have any advice or good info about this quality stuff? 

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

HI Ladies,

Isibuttercup I was told there is an increased for ectopic too when doing ivf/icsi I think it is only about a 2% increase though so try not to worry. I think we just have to put these things to the back of our minds and try forget about them.

Mercyme I will starting my treatment on day 2 of my cycle. I have no down reg just start stimming on day 2 and then add a second injection around day 6.

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## Gracy 004

hi ladies hope you are all hanging in there in this never ending waiting game!
Blue, i definately know how you feel about the thaw, i have all the same fears as you. The clinic did say to us though that embies that survive the thaw have about the same chance as a fresh cycle. I am gonna be a wreck the day of et though. They also said that their thaw rate is about 80%, so i hope that means that statistically 3 out of our 4 will get transferred at some point. 

Mercyme, sorry about the bfn. :flower: I know what you mean too about the cost and having nothing at the end if it doesnt work out. We are in australia and we still pay a fair bit but not as much as the US. Since my miscarriage and all the rubbish that went with it i have often joked and said i wished i had used the money to go back to the UK to see my family cos at least then i would have some good memories , but in actual fact thats not really true. Sure things had a pretty shitty ending for us but i could just as easily be sitting here happily 13 weeks preg and eating pickles! We have decided to go as far with this as money and sanity let us, i sincerely hope it pays off but if it doesnt i will know that i gave it everything as i think regret can be a hard thing to live with. 

Well today i started clomid so i can hopefully kickstart my ovaries back into action so i can have my fet, not sure exactly whats going on really. Its funny a sort of strange resigned feeling has come over me the last couple of days and i have just stopped freaking and feel a bit calmer. I will get to do my fet at some point and panicking about when it will be is not helping anything so am just going to wait and see.Having said that one of the clinic nurses rang to discuss my results and gave me a hard time about doing the fet. She was saying that obviously my body was needing more time to recover blah blah blah blah and that most women would wait a few more weeks without trying to force things. Clearly she has never faced infertility and probably goes home to her 3 kids every night. Even though i havent had a period it will probably be about 16 weeks from starting the 1st fresh cycle to the fet. thats long enough thanks and she can get her judgmental nose out of my business :growlmad:


----------



## mercyme

Gracy 004 said:


> thats long enough thanks and she can get her judgmental nose out of my business :growlmad:

Hee! That sentence made me laugh, Gracy. And thanks for the affirmation of my feelings about the cost. It's really comforting to hear how people have dealt with IVF cycles that didn't result in a live birth -- although I hate, hate that you had to go through it. I hope you get great results from the FET -- at least it's a lot less invasive & druggy than a fresh cycle, right? You sound really calm & peaceful.

Thanks, Doodar, for telling me about your protocol. I guess the next step for me & DH is to do a chart review with our RE to see how to get this ball rolling for Sept. If DH is willing. That's a big IF!! As you can see, I'm already mentally prepared to pay the costs --financial & physical-- but he's still waffling, and I can't pressure him (even though I have a great sense of urgency about all this, which he doesn't share b/c he's not a 35 yr old woman! Gack!).


----------



## Gracy 004

mercyme, dont worry about your other half, I really think he will be very into it when it gets started. My hubby was the same, he wasnt even sure that he wanted to have a child as it scared the hell out of him. Now he is almost as bad as me. I also feel it has brought us a bit closer because we have had a tough time and we are still tight which is reassuring. 

No the FET shouldnt have too many drugs involved as long as this clomid makes me ov as we are doing a natural FET. Silly i have never had any probs before but big hormonal fluctuations i guess. For me the absolute worst part of the ICSI cycle was the prgesterone stuff after the EC, i really never want to have that again if i can help it!


----------



## mercyme

That's so encouraging, Gracy -- thanks! 
My period should start today or tomorrow... DH is out of town & said we can talk about our next steps on Monday. I think he wants to do another IUI, since we had that one successful IUI in Feb (ended in mc @ 7 wks), against all odds (sc = 1.5 million postwash). But I think that was just a fluke & probably will never happen again. Even the dr was shocked that it worked to begin with -- not a hopeful sign for a repeat. So, I'm just worried about wasting valuable time with another IUI, when we could move on to something more probable. Ugh! Come on AF! I want to take a tramadol for the cramps & get past this :witch: BLEHHH!


----------



## Doodar

Well Ladies I'm plucked,preened,pruned,manicured,pedicured and packed. I'm off on my holidays tomorrow for two weeks of sun,sea,sand and :winkwink::winkwink: and lots of eating and drinking. Going to completely chill and relax before treatment starts. Countdown begins when we get back.

Take care ladies. Speak soon. x


----------



## mercyme

Have a great vacation, Doodar!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Enjoy your vacation, Doodar!


----------



## mercyme

Formal appearance of :witch: this morning. I'm really sad about it. I had hoped the IUI would work this month. I'm scared to do IVF. I'm wondering if we should try IUI one last time... Well, we have an appointment for Friday for a "chart review" with the RE. I like her a lot, and she's so pretty. (is that totally shallow to say??) Anyway, I'm glad we have an appt b/c it feels like forward movement. There's a next step to take, I'm not stuck in disappointment.

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Blue12

So sorry to hear about this mercyme........ looking forward to your next steps xo.


----------



## Gracy 004

Ok, so i was trying soooo hard to be all positive and stuff but today things may have taken yet another left turn :wacko:
The FS rang and said thay they have results of the analysis of the D&C. Turns out the fetus had abnormal chromosome 15 causing it to abort. Then they said that because of this i have to go and have my chromosomes tested to see if i have a balanced translocation or something. They know dh's chromosomes are normal as they were tested initially because of the male factor. She stressed that the abnormal embryo was most likely a chance event but they need to be sure. She also said that if i do have this chromosome problem then we probably can still have a healthy baby but it will take longer and there will be more miscarriages and need to have expensive testing done on the embryos before they are put back.

I better not have this problem!!!!! but i havent got a a good feeling about it. Why does everything that is really improbable only happen with bad stuff? Like its really improbably that i will get preg naturally or win the lottery and those things dont happen. 

So they said they are going ahead with the FET as long as the clomid works and i ov as they wont know the results of the chromosomes until probably after the transfer has happened. So not only are my chances low because so soon after a M/C and the fact its a FET, now it has a reasonable chance of miscarrying again due to genetic abnormality!

Seriously i really am starting to feel like we are pushing shit up a hill :growlmad: Started out as oh you will be fine its just a low sperm count and success is practically guaranteed.... to low sperm count, polycystic ovaries, long drawn out miscarriage, genetically abnormal embryo to now possible genetically abnormal mother.My enthusiasm for this is slipping away fast....

Sorry this was a rant but i had to get it off my chest.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry, Gracy. I do pray it was just a one-off, and your other embryos will not have that problem. I know it must be hard for you now, but try to think positive, hun. Will be praying for you.

So sorry about AF, Mercyme. Good luck with this new cycle hun....whether it's IUI or IVF you decide to do :hugs:


----------



## mercyme

Gracy, I will be waiting on pins & needles to hear the results of your tests. I'm really sorry you're dealing with this -- and hopefully it's just a fluke, the chromosome thing. I had a mc in March, no testing as it passed naturally (@ 7 wks), but the RE said that when the embryo stops growing @ 5 wks (as mine did), it's almost always a chromosomal abnormality -- and that it is very common, not indicative of future results. I'm surprised that they're doing those tests for you -- have you had multiple mc's? (can't see your signature right now) If it's just your first one, it seems unlikely that you have that rare chromosome condition. However, I know what you mean about the negative odds! :hugs:

Also, would you mind explaining what you were told about MF? Is there a better chance for IVF when that's the main issue? Do you (or anyone else, actually) know what factors are more likely to respond positively to IVF? Or is it all very random & chancy?


----------



## Leilani

mercyme - IVF is really the only option where male factor is the issue, as it the end of the day (or middle of your cycle) you need ridiculously large numbers of sperm, properly formed swimming in the right direction, 20 million per mil is what doctors ike to see, as many of them will be pretty useless (even in the best samples), and it's a treacherous journey for the spem to embark on in order to reach the egg. So yes, it only takes one to fertilise the egg, but that one needs an army of fallen soldiers to help it reach its target!! Unless your MF issues are cause by a blockage that once removed leads to normal production levels, there really is very little that can be done to significantly increase sperm count/motility and morphology, once basic changes have been made (boxers, no laptops on lap, no smoking, not a lot of alcohol). There are a lot of stories out there of men who have seen dramatic changes, however, I think the reality is not so rosey, as there are many more stories where nothing makes a difference. Unlike women, who have a variety of different options when facing infertility, as there seems to be that many different factors which can contribute to our troubles!

If MF is the only issue, your chances of getting pregnant *per mature egg* are slightly higher than "normal" couples. IVF success rates are higher, as instead of working with just one egg per cycle, there could be 20+ (though unlikely all would be mature enough to attempt fertilisation), and they are given a helping hand by not having to make the journey to the egg themselves! I was reading some research from my clinic and it's thought that only 25% of eggs are actually capable of maturing, fertilising and implanting - which is why, even when everything is timed to perfection, ladies don't get pregnant as easily as we'd like and others get lucky the first time. 

For regular IVF embryologists would probably put about 200 000 washed sperm in the dish (not a test-tube), as this seems to be the viable number, but if the MF is severe and ICSI is used, your man only needs to produce one sperm per egg, and it doesn't matter if it's swimming in circles going nowhere, as it gets its tail broken and injected in!

Hope that helps!


----------



## mercyme

Leilani, thank you so much for that articulate answer! I guess what I'm hoping to hear is that our IVF odds are strong, but ultimately odds don't mean too much, since I'll either be pregnant or not at the end of the journey. At this point, MF seems to be our main/only problem, but I am 35 and may very well have issues that we don't know about. Ostensibly, I'm fixed. I had lap for endo, cyst, & polyps -- all factors that made me infertile -- and there was no scarring, as far as I know. I should be okay, so now we're just dealing with very low sc (5 million, 30% motility). IVF/ICSI is our next step, if we take that step. I'd like to tell DH that our chances for success are better than the average, but I don't know if that's technically/scientifically true. And then there's the statistic that I read on the board -- 85% get pregnant within 3 rounds of IVF -- which doesn't do us much good, as we'd be bankrupt before we could do 3 cycles, but which seems very hopeful to me in the big picture.


----------



## mercyme

Any news, Gracy?

I'm going to talk with the RE tomorrow -- I sure hope it's positive news about our chances of success! I also hope that DH gets excited about the possibility of IVF & we're able to start right away...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, All! DH and I are doing an IVF/ICSI cycle in Sept with ER around 9/11 and ET of either 3 3-day embies or 2 5-day blasts that week. I am on a microflare protocal and taking BCPs for another 2 weeks before I start the injectables. I get my meds on Tuesday, but, as I understand, I will be using Gonal F, Cetritide and Repronex and then, of course, an HCG trigger. I will start those around 8/30 for 12-13 days. 

This is our first IVF cycle so I am concerned about things like OHSS. We can't afford to pursue this option for long so I am praying that the cycle doesn't have to be canceled for some reason. 

In July, we had an IUI cycle that was BFN and since our problem is male factor, we decided to move to ivf. 

Glad to be part of this thread! I could use the support :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: mysillygirls :) welcome :)


----------



## mercyme

SillyGirls, your situation sounds like ours -- we did an IUI in July (BFN) and are thinking about going to IVF this coming month. We're also male factor, although there might be issues with me that we don't know about yet. And we're almost completely self-funded (insurance picks up office visits, but none of the really expensive parts), so the financial aspect concerns us a lot. Well, good luck to you this cycle!! Hoping for a :bfp: for you right away!! :flower:


I'll post an update later today, after our appointment .... eeek!


----------



## MySillyGirls

mercyme, i thought the same thing when I read your post! I am 37 so there may be unidentified issues, but, at this point, I seem to be ovulating and have a good antral follicle count. IVF is so expensive. Insurance will cover one time about 7k of this and then we will cover the rest. We have chosen cryopreservation though as our FS said it would only be like 25% of the cost for future cycles if we can use frozen embies and the success rate at our clinic is only slightly lower with frozen. So, if this cycle doesn't work and we are able to get frozen embies, we may try one more. 

Good luck at your appt!! I look forward to hearing what you decide :)


----------



## Gracy 004

hi ladies :flower: well its all been happening my end. Here goes...
So i took the clomid to kick start my system and it seemed to have worked a treat, had scan and blood friday that showed 2 big follies and the beginning of my LH surge. They said that my FET may be as soon a 5-6 days away, i was sooooo excited.
That arvo the doctor rang me to have a chat about this genetic thing. She said the reason they are testing me is that it was indeterminate from the results whether the tissue they sampled was from me or from the pregnancy. She said it was because i was so early they couldnt tell. Also the abnormality they found was not typical and apparently lends itself to there being a translocation rather than one of the more common chromosome problems. She said the chances are quite low but they still need to test. It will take them at least 3 weeks to get a result. So she said i could go ahead with the FET anyway but on one condition: That if i become prengnant from the FET and the pregnancy continues i have to consent to a CVS or amniocentesis if this genetic test comes back positive. I said of course - i really dont want a chromosomallhy abnormal child!
To me it seemed like a lot of ifs anyway
1) i even have this gentic problem
2) i actually get pregnant from the FET as i havent had a period since the m/c and they embies are not that great
3) if i did get a bfp that the pregnancy would continue if it was abnormal

That was yesterday. Today i had bloods again to confirm ov and guess what they missed it anyway and the cycle has been cancelled!!!!! My clomid finished on tues and looks like i o'd as soon as the thursday two days later. Because they didnt take bloods til friday they only caught the tail end of the LH and thought it was on the rise but it was actually falling! By todays bloods i have entered the progesterone phase of the cycle, but becasue they cant be exactly sure of when the lh surge was the FET cannot go ahead.

So another month of waiting. By then the results of the genetics will be back and if i do have this thing i am not sure whether they will even let me use the embies we have. 

I am a bit down really, but its sort of getting a bit comical just soooooo much going wrong i am starting to give up a bit. BUT i am trying to remind myself that we will probably get there in the end and a few months of setbacks isnt really going to make much difference in the big picture. This means that hopefully i will definately be cycling with you lovely ladies in september!


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi mysillygirlsl, i just noticed in your signature that you have and adopted daughter. What is the adoption process like in the USA? Here in australia we are unable to adopt children from overseas except in a rare few instances. Last year in the whole country they allowed only about 200 adoptions from overseas and there are few to no domestic adoptions. I would actually really have liked to pursue this but its impossible from here. Australia is pretty backwards like that and there is sooo much red tape in so many aspects of life that DH and i get frustrated often.

We are always talking about how we'd love to live in the US. We holidayed there last year for 5 weeks and didnt see anywhere that we didnt absolutely love and have talked about it everyday since! We did live in the UK for a couple of years which was great too but decided to return home to try and start our family. still waiting :coffee:


----------



## mercyme

Wow, Gracy, a lot is going on with you! So many variables...

On my end -- met with RE on Friday. My antral(?) follicles are "normal to low", boo. Also, looks like my endo is back. :cry: Talked about doing a fast protocol b/c of that. Going back Sept 8 to get another scan for the endo. 

Cried & stayed in bed most of day yesterday. I feel so bleak & hopeless. A little better today. It just seems like so much money/time/pain/hormones -- for a 40% chance, which means so little to me as it's either 100% baby or 0% baby. You don't take home 40% of a baby. And maybe I'd still be depressed if I got pregnant, what with the chances of miscarriage. And then I'd probably get severe postpartum depression . . . The only certainty here is $12,000 gone. :dohh: I guess we're going to go through it, as pointless as it all seems right now. 

Sorry to be such an Eeyore. Maybe I'll perk up later.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Gracy 004 said:


> Hi mysillygirlsl, i just noticed in your signature that you have and adopted daughter. What is the adoption process like in the USA? Here in australia we are unable to adopt children from overseas except in a rare few instances. Last year in the whole country they allowed only about 200 adoptions from overseas and there are few to no domestic adoptions. I would actually really have liked to pursue this but its impossible from here. Australia is pretty backwards like that and there is sooo much red tape in so many aspects of life that DH and i get frustrated often.
> 
> We are always talking about how we'd love to live in the US. We holidayed there last year for 5 weeks and didnt see anywhere that we didnt absolutely love and have talked about it everyday since! We did live in the UK for a couple of years which was great too but decided to return home to try and start our family. still waiting :coffee:


Hi, Gracy! There are no restrictions in the U.S. on adopting from abroad. In fact, all adoptions qualify for a $12,500 adoption credit. It can be difficult to adopt domestically here, unless you adopt from foster care, which, in itself can be emotionally heartwrenching. We chose to adopt internationally. My daughter was 13.5 mos when we brought her home from Russia and she is amazing...healthy, smart. My sister-in-law and her husband also have battled infertility and they adopted their little boy from Russia a few years ago. They are getting ready to adopt again from Russia and should finalize an adoption by the end of the year. 

The main problem with international adoption is the cost and the unpredictability of the process. However, you do know or are at least very certain of the outcome. The key is to sign with an agency that works in multiple countries and be flexible. For example, my friend who adopted from Russia (a baby girl), planned to go back for a boy but ended up coming home with two more baby girls :) 

I am sorry to hear adoption is more difficult in Australia. I never knew that! If this IVF fails (we are willing to give it two tries) we are switching back to Russia as my husband's company offers an adoption credit. Hopefully, we will all have success with our september IVFs! :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Mercy, I am sorry! I am also doing the "short" protocal if that is what you mean by the fast protocal? My antral follicle count is good but with my age and willingness to only do this once or twice, they are being aggressive. 

Please keep your spirits up!! I have heard the short protocal or microflare protocal can be a God-send!!


----------



## mercyme

Thanks, SillyGirls. The low antral follicle count is yet ONE more thing to research & become depressed about. I thought my issues were cleared up with surgery last year, but no, here's something new!

I don't know how a short protocol can help in my situation. I'm not sure what this even means. The RE said something about 4 weeks instead of 6, start to finish. But she said she'd mail me all the information once she thought about it some more & made a decision about what would be best for my circumstances. 

Another thing I don't know: what does this low count mean in terms of stimming? What is the correlation between baseline counts & stimulated counts? Is it possible to get loads of eggs while stimulated, even though the baseline is low? Or can I only hope for as many eggs as I have follicles (now)? 

So confusing. And depressing. I really just want to power through this IVF, get my sad, bad results, and move on with my life, knowing I did all I could to make it happen. :cry:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mercyme, in my research, REs aren't really sure what low antral follicle count means. What they think it may mean is that a woman's supply of eggs is starting to diminish. However, definitive research doesn't back that up so they use both FSH and Antral count to give them some sort of idea, but it is still very subjective. 

Most women start to have higher FSH numbers and/or lower antral follicle counts as they get older. This is why many REs use the microflare protocal on these women. This protocal is used in women who have "either demonstrated a poor response to stims or who may be at risk of having a poor response." So, for me, because I am 37 they are using this protocal. It starts with 3 weeks of birth control pills (yes, isn't that crazy!) and then moves to lupron or gonadotropins for 12ish days and then the hcg trigger. For me, we are using Gonal F, cerotide and repronex (sp?). They do the bcps to make sure you have no remaining corpeus luteum when they start the stims. 

Here is a quote from some of my FS docs on microflare: "Women that are more likely to be low responders to ovarian stimulation would be those that have low antral follicle counts, those women who are older than about 37, women with elevated FSH levels, or low AMH levels, and women with other signs of reduced ovarian reserve. We try to stimulate the woman to get a minimum of 3 follicles with a size of 14-18 mm in diameter with a flare stimulation. Ideally, there would be 6 or more follicles in that size range. The goal is to get an ideal number of good quality eggs to work with."


Keep your chin up! Most women respond really well to this protocal!! It is actually an aggressive protocal which is awesome b/c think of it this way, you are starting with the most aggressive protocal instead of doing rounds of lesser levels of stims. I am actually excited to be doing this protocal :)


----------



## Leilani

I'm a short protocol girl too - I fall very well into your quote MySillyGirls. My first cycle was a failure, but I'm going to be on a higher dose of stims this time round with additional pregnyl (hcg) during the cycle to help mature my eggs.

mercyme - your antral count is the maximum number of follicles you can grow that cycle. The antral count, whilst on a decreasing trend with age can still vary cycle to cycle, but probably by only about 4 or 5 antral follicles. My clinic don't do an antral scan/count, as there is nothing than can be done about it. Just remember it's quality not quantity that counts, but obviously you need a few to allow for the ones which won't make it past fertilisation - which is where I lucked out, only one survived the fertilisation process of ICSI, but didn't fertilise :(


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

I haven't been around for a while but thought I would drop by. I'm on the short protocol too - just waiting for af to arrive!!! Only got 1 follicle last time so praying for more this time round. Let's hope this type of protocol brings us our bfps this cycle xxxx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi silarose and leilani :wave:
Mercyme, sorry you are feeling so down about the whole thing, trust me i really do know how that feels. I was exactly the same the first cycle, was so sure it would all go wrong and wouldnt let myself get the least bit excited even when i got a bfp. But i can say with all honesty that this negativity that i thought was an act of self preservation did absolutely nothing to soften the blow when things did go wrong. I guess what i am trying to say is that you should actually allow yourself to feel a bit excited and hopeful because there is nothing to be gained by fearing the worst. I know my outcome wouldnt have been any different but i would have saved myself a lot of bad moods, i was basically miserable from the first appointment to the end.Its trying to get the right balance between optimism, realism and pessimism and it is a hard thing to do. In a couple of months you might be happily pregnant ! Anyway i hope you get what i am trying to say , i dont mean to preach but i can say this with the benefit of hindsight :hugs: 
I am not sure about the antral follicle count as i dont really remember having one done, only the AMH blood test which can be an indicator of how well you will respond to stims etc.

Well i had a really interesting phone call at 5 oclock today, they rang to book my FET for friday!!! :happydance: I was like, yesterday you said it was cancelled? she said no we are very happy with your bloods today and its all set to go, we are not sure why you had such strange results on saturday but it doesnt matter now it has all be reviewed by the consultant and we are all set to go. What a great phonecall :happydance:I had had a pretty glum weekend cos we were told we had to wait another cycle and now we are back on. I am allowing myself to be happy this time. Even though my chances are not great they are certainly better than not having it done at all and at least we are moving forward again. We :sex: like crazy all weekend because the clomid gave me 2 good follicles and we thought there was no transfer going ahead so we decided to give it atry the old fashioned way and hope. Theoretically i could have triplets now, that would be funny after all this!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news gracy!! strange how they told you it was cancelled but glad you're back on the road again :) xx


----------



## mercyme

Wow, thanks so much for your hopeful responses. You're so sweet! :flower:

Gracy, thank you for being so encouraging. You're right -- a pessimistic attitude won't save me from heartache & will just prolong the bad feelings. This whole thing has taken me (and DH) by surprise. I didn't know I could cry so much about something that wasn't, like, death or divorce!! I didn't know how much I wanted to have a child, since we were anti-kids for about 8 yrs. (ha ha, bitter irony of the universe. you're freaking hilarious. ha.)

Leilani & SillyGirls, thanks for the information & the pep talks! I'm wondering if part of the reason I have low antral follicles is b/c of the endo surgery. The RE said something about that possibly affecting the count -- so maybe the eggs are okay quality & not so diminished. Who knows! But you've given me reasons to stay positive, so thank you!! Yes, SillyGirls, I'll be excited about aggressive treatment! I'm going to get higher doses of FSH, so I'm more likely to produce more eggs. Yeah!

Gracy, I'm so excited for you -- FET is definitely better than no FET. Oh, I'll be anxiously awaiting more updates from you!! Great good luck! :hugs:

Yay for the short protocol. Good luck silarose, Leilani, SillyGirls!


----------



## Blue12

Taking a bit of a bnb break still - but looking forward to Sept with all of the lovely people here. xo Blue12


----------



## Gracy 004

see-you when you get back blue :hugs:
Mercyme, i totally know what you mean about not wanting kids for so long and then wanting one and not being able to! We have been together 7 years and for first 6 didnt even want any.All my friends had kids ages ago and i used to think'"what are you doing that for?" Then we said well i will stop taking the pill and just see what happens, good if i do get preggers but ok if i dont as well. Then slowly but surely i changed into this ovulation obsessed, cervical mucous checking monster. Then when the ivf/ infertility thing started i too didnt think i could cry so much. I am so sick of crying i really am. So you are not alone i completely understand where you are at, its so horrible and isolating. I think it occupies my mind 80% of every day and on my really bad days i feel like half a person because i havent reproduced.
Well i am off to walk my furbabies. I will report back friday night after my fet


----------



## mercyme

Gracy 004 said:


> Then slowly but surely i changed into this ovulation obsessed, cervical mucous checking monster. Then when the ivf/ infertility thing started i too didnt think i could cry so much.

Wow, you sound just like me! Thanks for validating my feelings, you're sweet.

I did acupuncture two days ago. It was expensive!! Also, it stressed me out. Not the actual acupuncture, but hearing her tell me that my body isn't ready to have a baby. :cry: I guess if Western & Eastern medicine both are telling me that my body isn't working, it must be true. It was really depressing. 

The acupuncturist said that I'm out of balance, which sounds right. She left the needles in for 75 min!! and finally my "chi" was in balance. I'm supposed to go back in two weeks, and she'll tell me if my body's ready. Let me just say that I'm a total skeptic about these things. I believe in strong Western medication -- no herbs for me! -- and surgeries & science & technology! But... there's a limit, especially when it comes to reproduction, which to my mind is about the hardest kind of science. Everything can be right -- ICSI injecting sperm into egg, fertilization, division, etc. -- and no Life, no growing baby. Even with all the technology, there's something mysterious about creation. So, I guess I'm willing to see if the Eastern medicine can complement IVF. It can't hurt!


----------



## Leilani

Well, AF caught up with me yesterday afternoon, pretty much right on time, so I rang my clinic today, and they'll ring me back next week with my plan. I'm going to be on BCP for the next three weeks or so and the pretty much straight in to the Stims. I'm a little excited, but after last time, I'm also running pretty low on PMA.

I did consider accupuncture, but am not totally convinced, and realise that it's not a quick fix, so have probably left it too late!


----------



## yomo

Hello, Hope everyone is well! I know I am deffo in this thread now, start my meds on the 5th Sept hoping EC will be around 26th Sept.

I have a question for you lovely ladies my BMI is high I managed to get it to 29.80 for my first appointment at the clinic where they did all the tests. I have since been on my hols and seem to have not been able to stop eating since! my BMI is now up to 30.43 oooppppsss. I am trying my best to get it back down as I know it will help me to get my BFP but I am worried that they are going to weigh me again and cancel my cycle as my BMI is over 30. Did anyone else get weighed again? The next time I will go is when I have finished down regging.

Hope someone can help.

Take care xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I heard that some clinics do cancel if your BMI is over 30 and down reggin can make you add weight. I'm not sure how strict your clinic is, some don't have a guideline of 30.

Hope you manage to get it down in time :) :hugs:


----------



## Gracy 004

hi yomo :hi:

Well i dont officially belong here now and should be on the august thread but doesnt matter. Today was a good day! My doctor rang me first thing this morning and gave me the fantastic news that my chromosome testing got the all clear and i am perfectly normal :happydance: i dont have that translocation thing which was such a mega relief you have no idea. They are putting the abnormal embie down to bad luck and this shouldnt affect the other ones.

So i went to have my fet today with a light heart! when i went in they sat me down and told me that they thawed the embie out last night and watched it overnight and it continued to expand nicely and was still in really good shape. I think they expect some cell loss but she said that ours had over 90% remaining which is very good and we should have about as much chance as with a fresh cycle from this little one. Because this one thawed out well we still have the other 3 frosties which is good. All i can do now is wait. will try not to test until next weekend which will be 8dp5dt.

Another thing that they said which was interesting was that they encouraged intercourse tonight and over the next couple of days! They never said this last time but the doctor i saw today said that there is some evidence that the presence of semen can promote implantation! So its on tonight and all weekend! Poor DH is doing a 14 hour shift today, he isnt going to know what hit him.....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's great, Gracy. Wishing you all the very best!!! So they recommended intercourse? I always thought you'd feel really sore after FET (I've been worrying how I'll be able to cope). Is it painful?

Lyndsey, I have everything crossed for you that your BMI will not delay your treatment. Since you're borderline, if you keep working out and dieting from now, it should drop below 30. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news gracy! 

ive never heard about the semen helping! clinics should tell us everything!!!


----------



## Gracy 004

i know what you mean mummy. they never told me that before either but today she definately said to :sex: Maybe she is just a bit weird..... She also said dont get over heated, no baths, hotwater bottles on the tummy or electric blankets and no extreme physical exertion like running etc... Last time the other doctor said just continue your life as normal dont do anything different, so who knows really :shrug:

Isi i dont find the transfer at all painful i barely felt it both times and i usually squirm at smear tests and when i had the HSG i almost passed out! So dont worry about that, i reckon you will be totally fine.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ah yeh heard about the heat stuff but hey I'll try anything to help with semen etc! haha!

I hate the clamp that goes up there to allow them to do the transfer! hate the metal feeling (bad experience once with a nurse nicking me inside when removing it!!) :nope: I have to do deep breathing!!! lol


----------



## Leilani

Yay Gracy!

I saw on another forum some ladies who are following the Colorado Protocol for IVF and FET - and this recommends BDing on the day of transfer. I guess it'sone of those things that can't cause any harm, and if it possibly could help - then we'll all try it!!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Ladies

Well I thought I'd join this thread because it will be my #1 ICSI IVF in September (DH has v low count). I'm on the second day of synarel nasal spray today now I'm just waiting for AF to arrive and well you all know the rest. Quick query - what's down regging? Is that on the cycle after a non successful IVF when you are waiting to return to normal?

Synarel does not taste very nice btw lol...

Good luck to us all in September :)


----------



## Leilani

Welcome Kat :waves: 

Down Regging is what you are doing right now - taking the drugs, which in effect, shut down your ovaries, ready to be stimulated with the next lot of drugs. Lots of ladies down-reg with injectibles, but you're a sniffer - which is just as effective.


----------



## Doodar

Hello Ladies,

I'm back off my holidays, Had such a fab time and I'm all refreshed and chilled and ready to put my all into starting treatment. Received my protocol the day we flew out and I didn't have time to read through everything properly so I was flapping, but i just put it to the back of my mind whilst on holiday and have had a good read through things when I got home and feeling much better about it. So all being well and if AF behaves herself I should be starting first injection around 17th Sept eeeeeek!! not looking forward to that bit.

Hope your all well and I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all.


----------



## Kat_F

I've got a q for anyone who has been through an IVF cycle before, does the downregging (now i know what that means) delay AF for you?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It can but it didn't for me :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Kat_F said:


> I've got a q for anyone who has been through an IVF cycle before, does the downregging (now i know what that means) delay AF for you?

Hiya KatF

Downregging delayed af for me -I was about a week late x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all! I am down to 3 days left on bcps (microflare protocal) and then I will start the stims on Monday or Tuesday. Wow! Time is flying.


----------



## Gracy 004

hi all, i know i am posting on the wrong months thread but i started writing here so i will update. 
FRER says:bfp::happydance::happydance: 7dp5dt or 12dpo
My FET was last friday, this is how my week went:
Friday afternoon after transfer - not much to report
Sat night - cramping but not major just enough to feel it
Sunday - went to work in afternoon, got home and basically fainted was all woozy and weird. Then i fell asleep for 5 hours in the afternoon
Monday - feeling really unwell like i am about to get major cold/fever
Tues, wednesday, thursday, friday - soooooooooooo nauseous can barely eat.Wretching all the time. Feeling of pressure on lower abdomen and weird pulling sensation on either side every time i go to sit up or roll over in bed. 

I have really much stronger symptoms than last time so i really hope this is a good sign. But i do not have sore boobs at all, like not even a little bit. If anything they look a bit smaller than usual :shrug:

wow, i really really hope that this is going to work out, i going to try staying chilled.


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Gracy!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Gracy :D


----------



## mercyme

YAYAYAY! Gracy, fantastic news!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Leilani

Congrats Gracy - I hope this is the first of amny BFPs for this thread! :dance:


----------



## Leilani

I've got my dates through for this next round:

20 August - Started birth control pills
10 Sept - Last pill
13 September - Start Buserelin
15 September - Start Puregon
20 September - First blood test, followed by daily blood tests
27 September - Egg Colection some time this week!!!

Also they are doing to test for LH on day 6 of stims and maybe I'll need to add a tiny amount of LH (in the form of pregnyl) to help my eggs mature!


----------



## mercyme

Good luck, Leilani!!
It looks like I'm going to have to move to the October thread. :wacko:
I'm doing blood tests this month, so the RE can make a firm decision about my protocol & medications. For now, she's planning a short one -- no bcp, no lupron, moving straight to fsh & other stuff. I'll start right when I start my October period. It moves SO FAST!!! OMG. Just about 14 days from start to EC!! I'm excited & terrified at the same time. Feels like I'm at the top of the rollercoaster, looking down, ready to drop. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Doodar

Congratulations Gracy!!!

Leilani sounds like you'll be having egg collection the same week as me. I start stimms around 17th Sept. Phoned clinic today to book in for injection training. I am so not looking forward to that. In fact I'm losing sleep over it. Good Luck with your cycle hun.x


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations Gracy! Let us know how the scans go but your symptoms sound good.

I'm still sniffing waiting for AF.... which was due yesterday (I think)? They didn't tell me if my cycle would be 28 days or my usual 31 days so I am not calling it late until Monday. Anyway I get the "feeling" AF is coming any day so not to worry.

If things go to plan EC for me will be around 14th Sept. Whoa I am nervous.


----------



## Blue12

The injections will become second nature hun - I promise. xo


----------



## Doodar

Blue12 said:


> The injections will become second nature hun - I promise. xo

Thanks hunny I really hope so. I'm such a wimp lol have to keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## alilock

HI Ladies- I was hoping I could join as I will start with my injections on Sept 15. I am BRAND new to all of this and I dont really understand what everyone is talking about, so I will need some help. A little back ground: DH and I have been trying to conceive for 2 years- I have stage II endo. I am American but live in Vietnam- so I really need you support as I have no one here to talk to about this matter. Actually - I feel a bit lucky that happens to be a swiss trained RE here in my City and she has s small clinic with good success rate( I guess she is one of the best in Asia) and 1/10th of the cost. Anyway she is not starting me with BC just Lupron on day 21 or something like that. On my schedule she wrote that ER is on/around OCT 16- does this sound like the right timeline? Well good luck ladies and lets all send thoughts of BFP into the universe.


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

My meds came yesterday and Omg I am confused!! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Kat_F

AF arrived today... so its stimming (I think is that right?) from tomorrow... I hope my body does what it is supposed to!! Where is everyone else up to?


----------



## Blue12

alilock said:


> HI Ladies- I was hoping I could join as I will start with my injections on Sept 15. I am BRAND new to all of this and I dont really understand what everyone is talking about, so I will need some help. A little back ground: DH and I have been trying to conceive for 2 years- I have stage II endo. I am American but live in Vietnam- so I really need you support as I have no one here to talk to about this matter. Actually - I feel a bit lucky that happens to be a swiss trained RE here in my City and she has s small clinic with good success rate( I guess she is one of the best in Asia) and 1/10th of the cost. Anyway she is not starting me with BC just Lupron on day 21 or something like that. On my schedule she wrote that ER is on/around OCT 16- does this sound like the right timeline? Well good luck ladies and lets all send thoughts of BFP into the universe.

Hey alilock!

That sounds like a perfect schedule! I used Lupron from day 21 too! You use this alone for about 2 weeks. To shut down your ovaries natural functions. Then you get af and you continue to use lupron (to prevent ovulation) and add stim injections (to grow mulitple eggs at similar rates) for about 2 weeks. So about a month from day 21 to ER date - exactly what they have told you!

Wishing you tons of luck hun!


----------



## Blue12

I waiting anxiously for af to arrive so that I can get this FET started. Can't wait to have a chance - really hope my embies defrost well. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## CurlySue

Am in the same boat, Blue, although I'm still a couple of weeks away from AF. I don't have an awful lot of confidence in the FET but I'm willing to give it a go. Apparently it will be a natural FET. They're not particularly informative in our s**t-swamp of a hospital...

Is yours medicated/natural?


----------



## Blue12

Mine is an unmedicated FET as well. (unless you count the estrace that I will take before and after transfer - and the PIO progesterone in oil after the FET)

I never got to do a fresh transfer due to OHSS - and am terrified that if they do no survive the thaw then I will never even get a chance to be hopeful and pupo - as stressful as that is. I cannot imagine spending all this money for no chance. I am trying to have a little bit of hope that they will survive the thaw. I was terrified that we only got 3/12 to fertilize (they only did icsi with half) and didn't think that I would still have 3 embryos by day 3 - but they were all okay by day 3 - not high quality but average.

How are you doing CurlySue - miss you around here hun. Are your cycles covered by NHS hun? Really hope your FET brings you your precious little one/s. xo


----------



## Leilani

Hey Curly Sue - which hospital are you with?


----------



## CurlySue

Hey Blue. We're similar then, no? Having said that, I get no progesterone support after transfer but my body seems to produce more progesterone than the suppositories anyway. My usual 'luteal phase' is 15 or 16 days. During last IVF cycle it was 11. I got my period a good five days early and I do believe it was due to the progesterone levels. 

I miss being around. I just got sick of it all. The last IVF cycle really did terrible things to my body and the hospital are still the worst excuse for a hospital I have ever heard of. There is a thread for "Liverpool Womens" on the main forum but I will never post in it because I get the impression I'd scare the poor women to death. But, yeah, my levels were ridiculously high. I actually had OHSS, same as you, but they gave me a chance. If my blood test had shown half a point more I'd have been cancelled. If I had one more egg, they'd have been frozen (I had 22, the hospital's limit is 22 - 23 and over and it's a frozen cycle!). Now, over two months on, my hair is still falling out. When I say falling out, I don't mean tiny handfuls. I mean clumps. I'd estimate two thirds of my hair has fallen out and do you know what the hospital said?

"Well, you know, if you start noticing huge bald patches we'll look into it."

Oh my GOD. 

I hope that it goes well for you. There is nothing worse than feeling it is all for nothing. We have three frozen, too, and the same as you they're not great quality. One is a day 3 and the other two, I think, are day 5 or 6. I keep thinking "Well, if they got to day 6 they must be alright" but it's hard, you know? It's hard to stay positive a) with this hospital and b) with such long odds...


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi curly sue, i am sorry you are having such a hard time, i can totally understand what an awful experience this is. I was interested to learn that your hair is falling out too! Isnt it just the worst thing ever. i have had the same problem and it is still going and is getting pretty thin in parts. I have been so upset by it. My first icsi round was in may ending in a blighted ovum and i would say my hair has been seriously falling out for about 6 weeks now, i dont know what to do about it? Is there anything to do? :shrug:

When i asked the doctor she said it is not a result of hormones but stress that causes hair follicles to get out of sync or something.


----------



## Blue12

Hair falling out - you poor thing. As if there are not enough other things to be going through, but to have that as well. And they haven't given you any explaination.

I took a little tiny break from here too after. It is hard when things don't work or fall apart and to have health issues too.

I had 22 eggs taken too. I ended up being drained and they thought I had a blood clot in my lung as a result of the OHSS - and I was in and out of hospital for 4 days. I am furious with my clinic too. Dh and I decided that we will finish this FET at this clinic and if it doesn't work - we will switch - although that scares me too for a number of reasons.

Hopefully our FETs will work and we won't need to worry about any more.


----------



## CurlySue

If this doesn't work we're going to a clinic in Norway next year. I don't even know how it works with FET. Do they defrost all of the embryos or just one?


----------



## alilock

Thanks Blue - I have a difficult situation ladies..... So I just found out the weekend of the scheduled ER Oct 16 -18 my husband is supposed to go away on a very important business trip. He spoke to his boss ( told him I was having surgery ) his boss said he HAD to go....what are the chances of the ER actually falling on the scheduled date (16th)..... I know we can freeze his SS but is the a lower success rate. Also, I really want us to do this together.... Can they manipulate the ER date by putting me on BC pill? OR is the only choice to delay 1 cycle? Help my doctor is booked up and it is hard to get in touch with an English speaking nurse there.


----------



## Gracy 004

its 4am in the morning, i have been awake since 2am :wacko: I have gone and got myself all worked up because my nausea has subsided now i cant sleep for the life of me. Dont know how i am going to make it to work tomorrow.


----------



## CurlySue

alilock said:


> Thanks Blue - I have a difficult situation ladies..... So I just found out the weekend of the scheduled ER Oct 16 -18 my husband is supposed to go away on a very important business trip. He spoke to his boss ( told him I was having surgery ) his boss said he HAD to go....what are the chances of the ER actually falling on the scheduled date (16th)..... I know we can freeze his SS but is the a lower success rate. Also, I really want us to do this together.... Can they manipulate the ER date by putting me on BC pill? OR is the only choice to delay 1 cycle? Help my doctor is booked up and it is hard to get in touch with an English speaking nurse there.

You can stay on down-reg drugs for longer. I had to stay on for an extra week the first IVF due to work commitments and it was no problem.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news gracy! wow go you, so pleased you got your bfp again, hope this one sticks :)


----------



## Blue12

CurlySue - The FET I think it depends on how many you are having transferred. From my understanding from others - they defrost only as many as they plan on transferring - and then if they don't defrost well then they will defrost more.

I only have 3 embryos and that is how many the fs wants to transfer - so hopefully they thaw. Ugh I hope it works so badly.


----------



## Doodar

Hey girls,

I've got myself into a right panic. Hubby is booked in for his ssr next fri and it has just suddenly hit me that this might not actually work. I don't know what I will do if they don't find any sperm. Have any of your hubby's had to have ssr? and was it successful? I feel like I've just suddenly been slapped in the face with the whole reality of it all.


----------



## Kat_F

Hang in there Gracy


----------



## CurlySue

God, I wish ours would transfer the three. I'll be lucky if they'll let me transfer two.


----------



## Blue12

CurlySue - is it NHS that won't let you transfer more? - that is a shite situation for sure. I hate that it is already a hard situation and they won't let you do what you want. Are you going to try and push for 2 hun?

:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

CurlySue said:


> God, I wish ours would transfer the three. I'll be lucky if they'll let me transfer two.

Only allowed to transfer one blast at time here.. its the law... stops people like the Octomum...


----------



## Blue12

Obviously octomum is an extreme scenario - and obviously things have been put in place for reasons. 

That being said going through all of this - there are a number of circumstances that must be considered. Quality - number of times gone through ivf - and there are many more circumstances. My friend who just got her bfp on Monday - they said they would only put 1 blast back - and on ET day she only had 2 blasts and 1 wasn't great quality so they put both back because there was no point in freezing it they said. So you never know what they might decide - and who knows which one or both of her blasties worked lol.

I just hope this works for everyone.


----------



## Blue12

Oh and guess what ladies - af is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta call the clinic tomorrow to tell them it is my day 1 and get my baseline scan booked!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yay!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Blue12 said:


> Oh and guess what ladies - af is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gotta call the clinic tomorrow to tell them it is my day 1 and get my baseline scan booked!
> 
> :hugs: to all!

Congrats Blue! and my comment about the octomum was only because I think she is ridiculous and when I tell people I'm having IVF they pretty much say "Oh you might have 8 babies like that woman in America".

Which is annoying. Good luck to your friend I hope the best blastie got there :) I don't know anyone that is having IVF or ICSI :( Except peeps on B&B...


----------



## Blue12

I know what you mean - one person said to me oh no you could end up with so many - and I was kind of rude and told them first of all there are rules on how many get put back and second of all I could also get none. I feel like the general public believes that ivf always works and always gives multiples and that ivf isn't that big of a deal/health risk etc.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think that too, people think oh ivf you're guareenteed to have a baby. Oh you just get an egg and pop it back in and job done, little do they know the drugs, suffering, stress and lenghty proceedure all for something which should happen naturally!!


----------



## CurlySue

I'm terrible about such people who say "Oh, you could end up with eight." I feel like telling them not to be so flippant about it. It's not like they'd say "oh, you could end up with no hair" when a person is going through chemo, is it?


----------



## Doodar

We haven't told anyone that we are doing ivf for that pure and simple reason. Can't be doing with negative comments and the lack of understanding and the whole stigma attached to doing ivf. On the same hand we haven't told family and friends because of the pressure for it to succeed if that makes sense.

Ordered my drugs today so things are really starting to move now. Can't believe we will be starting in 2 weeks time. I'm so nervous.


----------



## Blue12

I have told very few people too - but am surprised what even the "best" of people say.

Mummy - how are you doing stimming so far - when is your scan?

My baseline is tomorrow :)


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Doodar and Blue! But what's a baseline? lol.. sorry I'm so new... 

We are not telling many either (i think 6 so far)?.. but the other thing one of those people said to me which annoys me is "oh you are just trying too hard. It will happen naturally I don't know why you are bothering with all this IVF fuss" I felt like yelling "HELLO!!!! LOW SPERM COUNT = NO PREGNANCY F**HEAD!!" But i was quite tactful... and they ended up apologising. People just don't get it.

Can you tell I'm on hormones this week? Phew they are playing havock with my moods.


----------



## Blue12

Baseline is the scan they do at the very beginning of the cycle to see how many follicles you have and how thick your lining is as a "base" starting point of the cycle before things start growing.

:dust: to you KatF


----------



## Leilani

Kat_F said:


> Good luck Doodar and Blue! But what's a baseline? lol.. sorry I'm so new...
> 
> We are not telling many either (i think 6 so far)?.. but the other thing one of those people said to me which annoys me is "oh you are just trying too hard. It will happen naturally I don't know why you are bothering with all this IVF fuss" I felt like yelling "HELLO!!!! LOW SPERM COUNT = NO PREGNANCY F**HEAD!!" But i was quite tactful... and they ended up apologising. People just don't get it.
> 
> Can you tell I'm on hormones this week? Phew they are playing havock with my moods.

I think I'll use your not used quote in future. I'd love to call a few people F**HEAD just now!

Good luck with your scan Blue


----------



## Blue12

Leilani - how are you doing hun.................I've been thinking about you like crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Blue12 said:


> Baseline is the scan they do at the very beginning of the cycle to see how many follicles you have and how thick your lining is as a "base" starting point of the cycle before things start growing.
> 
> :dust: to you KatF

Is it an ultrasound? I should google really... Sorry I am so vague... :wacko:

I didn't get a baseline scan before I went on the nasal spray and injections... so I dunno why? Is it because different clinics do things differently? 

I'm due for my first blood test tomorrow to see how my estrogen is going... eek.. nervous... hope I'm growing enough eggs but not too many if you know what I mean..


----------



## Leilani

Kat - are you going to ask for your numbers? I did and they happily gave them to me, but they wouldn't have told me had I not asked!

My clinic doesn't do baseline scans, as they put everyone on the pill first as a way of controlling us!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Yes I will be asking for the results (and specifically, the numbers) and also asking what it all means. What were your numbers Leilani? What is good and bad? I can't believe I have to get a blood test on Father's day = how ironic.


----------



## yomo

Hi, I have taken my first injection this morning for down regging anyone around this stage? Xx


----------



## Kat_F

Well the results are in E=2500 and P=3.7 Both normal for CD8 apparently. I have no idea. But I go for ultrasound and blood test on Tuesday. Man my abdomen is sore. All this egg growing HURTS!! And I'm toey as a roman sandle. But DH won't succumb. Dammit.


----------



## Blue12

Hi Ladies 

Yomo - congrats on your first injection!!!

KatF - good luck growing your eggs - it does hurt doesn't it my clinic does scans/ultrasounds very often - all clinics seem to be so different.

Leilani - How is your journey going now?

Me - got the clear to go ahead with the FET - bloods good, scan good - but they said they would like to wait another month - they prefer to do a biopsy of my lining on cd21 to awaken the lining - they said it improves results - but if I want to we can go ahead this month without this...big decision...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi girls,

Scan went well, EC on weds. Got 8 follicles at the right size, 2 over the right size and 2 under so pretty happy with that. Fingers crossed. 

Scared about EC though, last time they didn't put me out enough so gona be mentioning that this time!!!

hope you're all well xx


----------



## Leilani

Blue - what a tough decision, I don't know what I'd do; Part of me would want to get on with it, but then if they throw in the term "bimproced results" it kind of makes you stop and think. It's a tough choice - what do you think you'll do? If you go ahead and it doesn't work, you may have regrets, but if you wait and it doesn't work you may think "it'll never work" if you go ahead and it works, you'll be over moon and if you wait and it works, you'll be over the moon and wonder if the biopsy made a difference, but will never really know. I'm not much help am I?

MummyIwanabe - how exciting, I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think Blue go with what you wouldn't regret. Our clinic always says do what you think is best and which would leave you with least regret. I would want to see data to back up what they're saying and then make my decision. I guess if they're recommending it they must believe that's the best option. Good luck!


----------



## Blue12

Wow Mummy - I didn't realize you were only 2 days until ec!! How exciting - how are you feeling?

:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck Mummy hope they get all 8 for you :)

Blue sorry you have such a hard decision to make... hope whatever you choose works out the best for you.

Leilani how is it all going with you?


----------



## Doodar

Blue-hmmmm decisions decisions can't offer any help on that one because I haven't heard of it before. Would be interesting to find out what is actually involved in it and how many sucesses there have been. Would it be kind of like a D and C where they scrape away the lining. I'm sure whatever decision you come to will be the right one. Good Luck hun.

Mummy glad to hear your cooking up those follies nice and well. Good Luck for ec hun.

AFM I'm sat patiently waiting for my drugs to arrive, well I say patiently actually I'm pacing the floor. Trying to do housework to keep my mind off it but it's not working out that way.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks girls, feeling "ok" very tender, bit sicky, just want to get in and get out! :)

Last time I didn't have eggs in every follicle, it was about half so we shall see. All out of my hands so just have to deal with what comes!!


----------



## Doodar

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun that you have lots of eggs in there.

Well my drugs have just arrived and all I can say is "OH MY GOD" what am I letting myself in for. I'm absolutely s******g myself (excuse the language) but I'm petrified. Does anyone know why the cetrotide needle is twice the size of the menopur needle. The menopur needle I could probably just about put up with but the cetrotide one I'm not so sure. Does anyone know I could if I could use the smaller needles on the cetrotide. I'm not sure I can do this.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

The cetrotide needle should come with 2 needles, a large one to mix the solution into the vile and then you swap it over for a smaller needle. i noticed the small needle is still bigger than the menopur small needle but there's def 2 sizes one to mix and 1 to inject.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my days.....you have me shaking already, Doodar :wacko:. I don't have my drugs yet but have been sooo scared about them needles. Oh dear me!! 

Good luck with the EC, Mummy!

Blue....have you decided if you'll go ahead with FET this cycle?

A question from a newbie :blush: . Please, what day of your cycle did you start the very first set of drugs/injections. I know it depends on which protocol, but I just want to know what to expect. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi ladies.
Good luck with your EC mummy! its sounding really good :flower:

Blue - wow this is a really tough one, i really dont know what i would do other than find out as much info as possible, i have never heard about this before. The agony of waiting another month aarghhh! The problem is that if you go ahead this month and it doesnt work you might end up feeling like would it have worked if you did what they recommended? On the other hand if your lining looks good then what is to stop it working? I did go against the advide of my clinic with regards to my FET as they said i needed to have 1 normal af first but i opted not to and so far it has turned out to be the right choice as the waiting would have killed me! I guess the difference though is that they were only thawing one for the single transfer rather than all of them so not as much riding on it. When are you scheduled for the transfer if you go ahead? 

Good luck kat f -where in australia r u? I am in adelaide. I too begged for a multiple transfer and they wouldnt have it at all. Such as shame cos twins would be so nice as i would never have to think about going through all this awful stuff again.

good luck to everyone else stimming and down regging :flower:

I am anxiously awaiting my scan booked for next monday at 6w2d. I could pass out from the nerves just thinking about it, i think they might have to sedate me. My hair is still falling out too. I really want this to stop :growlmad:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

short protocol - day 3
long protocol day 19 tablets, day 21 injections

That was for me anyway :) xx


----------



## Doodar

MummyIwanabe said:


> The cetrotide needle should come with 2 needles, a large one to mix the solution into the vile and then you swap it over for a smaller needle. i noticed the small needle is still bigger than the menopur small needle but there's def 2 sizes one to mix and 1 to inject.

Yes its definately the small needle of the cetrotide that I'm worried about its about half inch bigger than the menopur one. If I could use the menopur one on the cetrotide then I would be much happier about it. I wouldn't be ecstatic but I'd be happier. Think I'm gonna have to talk the clinic about it. I really am so nervous.

Buttercup I'm new to all this too. I'm on SP and I start on day 2. I think LP you start on day 21, correct me if I'm wrong girls.

Gracy I hope your hair stops falling out soon. It must be such a worry. Good Luck for your scan hun. Bet your so excited.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ahh yeh it is about half an inch bigger, it hurts more i think lol I get bruises from that one but not the menopur. Talk to your clinic, I have no idea why the needle is bigger unless it needs to go further into the body? Who knows! :shrug:

when do you start doodar?


----------



## Doodar

I am definately going to ask them what the reason is behind it. It's only because I'm such a wuss when it comes to needles. Sheesh! just hope I can do it. I'm hoping to start next Fri 17th if AF behaves herself and visits on time. Hubby is booked in for his SSR this Fri and I'm booked in for injection training while he is down in theatre. (eeek bites finger nails).


----------



## Kat_F

Gracy I'm in Perth but was born in Adelaide - Morphet vale :)

Good luck with your scan next week.... I hope everything is ok this time xo

Well I rang today my estrogen is at 9800 and when they counted my follicles and gave me sizes etc yesterday I had a range of them all diff sizes (11, 15, 18, 10, 12 etc) on both sides. I can't really remember how many but it sounded like about 10? or 11? I'm not sure... In any case I'm off for EC on Friday so I do my trigger 10pm tonight. 

Wish me luck- I'm nervous as ever.....


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies i would like to join you on your journey i have just had 6 months on clomid with no success i have unexplained infertirlity i do already have 3 children an i have been tryin with my husband now for 5 years with no success my children are too a previous marriage an my husband has no children of his own. i am 36 years old an i have started with all the test at ivf clinic we get all results on the 27th of sept an dependin on those reults is wether or not we go forward . i had internal scan on my ovaries this week an there was 3 folicles in each but we dont know how good they are until we get my blood results but the nurse told me that we have a 15 to 20% chance of ivf workin which i thought was very low odds so now i have lost a little hope sorry for going on xxx


----------



## Kat_F

Hello samfitz - have you had hubby's sperm count tested? If you have had 3 successes before might mean it is his sperm?


----------



## samfitz

kat my hubby has been tested an everythin was normal x


----------



## Kat_F

Oh ok... well 15 - 20% chance is not too bad really because normal IVF is only 25% on any given time :)

I hope it works for you I wish you the best of luck for your results xo


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Recovering from EC today.

Had 10 eggs but only 4 were mature :cry: they don't know why. They're going to try ivf with the 6 immature eggs and ICSI with the 4 mature ones.

Geez I don't think my body is cut out for this. I pray I get 1 or 2 to transfer but I may get none at this rate! :nope:


----------



## Blue12

Mummy - praying for you. I am sure this news must be shocking - but try to have faith in your little eggs!!! I know I was devastated when I only had 3 fertilize out of 22, but I kept telling myself I have to believe in those 3. I know it isn't the same situation - but just hope as much as possible - and know that we are hoping for you.

Millions of :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck with fertilization mummy. I think your 4 matures will be ready and raring to go - Will they transfer one or two?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Waiting for a call between 10-12. Feel so sick worrying about it.

They will transfer 2 if I have them. As long as I get something to transfer I will be happy.


----------



## Doodar

Oh good luck mummy I have everything crossed for you. One of those little embies is gonna bring you your bfp I just know it. :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Had my EC yesterday and got 10 eggs but 6 were immature 

I'm wondering whether my FS sent me too early for EC or whether I need more trigger shot.

That aside the clinic called and the other 4 - 3 out of 4 fertilised with the fourth possibly - have to call back tomorrow to see.

The 6 immature were germinal vesicle the most immature and today they are M1.

They need to be M2 to fertilise and the clinic said there's nothing they can do with them. Can't they keep watching them to see if they get to M2 and then try ivf with them and then i could freeze them or does it not work like that?

i asked the clinic if there was anything they could do and they said not at this stage. what does that mean?

Should I call again and ask why they can't keep watching them?

Anyone else had this or know what I should do?


----------



## Doodar

Mummy I have no idea but I hope someone can give you some answers hun. yay! for the 3 embies though thats good I'm sure you'll be announcing your bfp very soon. Try not to worry hun I know it's hard. I should try to listen to my own advice I am so nervous about tomorrow. Hubby's ssr. I just hope they find lots of swimmers. Take care hun x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey doodar, hope the ssr goes well. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all - had EC today and they got 10 eggs from me. I'll find out quality and fertilization etc tomorrow. My abdomen is pretty sore but all in all the procedure was not too bad....


----------



## Doodar

Thanks mummy well the ssr is all done thank god. They didn't manage to retrieve any sperm via aspiration apparently they were all dead so they took a tissue sample of the testicle and they saw moving sperm on that so they will scrape them from that. At the moment I don't know how many we have. i have to phone the clinic tomorrow morning to find out how they are doing and how many we have. At least they saw movement so that has to be a positive thing.
How are things with you hun. Anymore news from the clinic?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Glad they saw movement doodar :hugs:

AFM: 3 embies, the fourth didn't make it.

I feel really sad as this time our FS wanted to see top quality embroyos but its the same as last time.

2 fair embies at 2 cells (they expect between 2-4 cells on day 2)
and 1 poor at 5 cells (it's poor as they said it's uneven)

I feel like it's all over already why can't I get good quality embryos...


----------



## Gracy 004

mummy :hugs::hugs:.
I know you must be feeling down about it. I remeber our dreaded may thread and it was mrs r i think who only had two embryos after everything and she was devastated as well, then in the end they transferred both and she was one of only two people on the thread to have an ongoing pregnancy with twins! So it definately can happen with a small number of embies. My EC from our fresh cycle had a really large percentage of immature eggs as well and i remember wondering the same thing - did they collect too early as it was a friday and they didnt do it on weekends and they said monday was too late. I'm not sure but i guess the only option is to trust that they are specialists and they know what they are doing. Hang in there mate :flower:

KatF great news about your EC, cant wait to see how fertilisation went!

Dodar - great news that they found some sperm in the tissue. Is your poor OH walking like a cowboy? What is the next step for you?

I have had the smallest amount of spotting last thursday and a fair bit of low level cramping and low back pain. I have been feeling pretty down as it all seems a bit familiar, i just have to wait until monday. On the up side i threw my guts up at 11:30 this morning! Never had that before so i am taking some encouragement from this but i am too scared to go to the loo incase spotting there again. My nerves are shot!


----------



## Gracy 004

Blue - i've been thinking about you and wondering what you decided? :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Gracy - hope you're ok, try not to fret = easier said than done! spotting is very very common. It's annoying as you'd think having gone through all this we should sail by but throwing up must be a good sign!!

I Got 2 embies transferred today and they made it to 8 cells! so pleased! still fair quality and bit of a turn around from 2 cells yest! Please please work!!


----------



## Blue12

Good luck Mummy! Congratulations on being pupo!!! :hugs:

I am going ahead with the FET (without the biopsy). Although I believe it could improve chances I am upset that they didn't recommend it for my fresh cycle. So dh and I decided we will go ahead without the biopsy and then if FET doesn't work, we will do a biopsy for the next fresh cycle.

It's been a really busy week and I haven't written much on here - but I am thinking of all of you!!! :dust:


----------



## Doodar

I'm on a bit of a downer. Get ready for a rant. I phoned clinic this morning to be told that they managed to freeze 2 straws of sperm from yesterdays tissue sample. They said that the sperm was of poor quality and it was highly likely that it wouldn't make the thaw, so they recommended that hubby be on standby to have another tissue sample taken when I have my eggs retrieved, so that the sperm is fresh, baring in mind that the op cost us £1500 and we would have to pay another £1500 to have it done again. I am so angry. Why the hell didn't they just do that in the first place. They said they had cultured some of the tissue and would phone me back to let me know if they managed to freeze anymore. I told hubby what they had said and he point blank refused to go through it again. Obviously I don't blame him in the slightist but I have been left totally devastated and where do I go from here. Do I still carry on with treatment and risk going through it all only for the sperm not to make the thaw process or do we just forget it all. Which would mean we have wasted so much money just getting to this stage. I have been crying for most of the morning. They have since phoned me back and said they managed to get 2 more straws to freeze but that it was still poor quality and majority was non motile. They would have to thaw all 4 straws just for one treatment cycle and would probably at the most get 4 viable sperm to use if they survived the thaw, but she wasn't hopefull and again said hubby should be on stanby. I told her that he doesn't want to go through it again and she said well in that case the only option you have is try and use the non motile sperm,again if that survives the thaw and pray. Apparently the sperm was at the lowest stage of freezing, if it had been any worse they wouldn't have frozen it. I just don't know what to do. I'm gutted.


----------



## Blue12

Doodar dear this is devastating news. It sounds like even if they did it again the quality would be the same. Would you consider donor sperm? I know that isn't a decision to take lightly. (And with donor sperm could you do IUI instead?)

I can't even imagine the thoughts and difficult decisions that you are having to make right now. My heart is broken for you. I hope you and your dh can just cuddle each other today and find a next step together. 

:hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

doodar - so sorry to hear your sad news :(
perhaps your DH will feel differently when the dust settles and time goes on. It's not the same but I know when my first cycle failed and with all the horrible stuff us ladies have to endure to go through it all I thought no way I can't do it again but here I am and here we all are. I hope your DH may have a change of heart :hugs:

blue - glad to hear you're going ahead with FET! exciting! fingers crossed this time for your bfp!


----------



## Blue12

Doodar - have you had a look at this thread - probably a good support... thinking of you all day.... :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/376424-dealing-azoospermia-7.html


----------



## Kat_F

Mummy - congratulations :) two little embies at 8 cell that is excellent :) How would you feel about twins?

Doodar - so sorry to hear of your disheartening news... I would still go through the EC and they can freeze the eggs if hubby's sperm doesn't thaw well? When are you due for EC? Will he come around by then? He might change his mind when he sees how sad you are and go through the procedure again... xo I'm so sorry this is costing you a fortune :(

Blue - good luck with your FET I think you have made the right decision :)

AFM - They injected 9 out of my 10 eggs (1 must have been no good), and 6 of them have fertilized. Yesterday 3 out of the 6 looked like they were supposed to look after 24 hours (with two circles or something) so I will ring today to find out how the little embies are growing.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Kat F - that's good news Re your eggies, hope the little embies are growing strong today! When are you having them transferred? how many have you decided on?

I would LOVE twins, but 1 would just be a blessing to be honest. If I could have just 1 baby my whole life I'd be happy, I want it to work so bad. The thought of doing a third ICSI is just horrible :nope:


----------



## Kat_F

Mummy - they will transfer to me one blastocyst on Day 5 (Wednesday) Good news was DH sperm count was up to 10 million! Huge improvement on his first one.. we are feeling positive :)
Best of luck with your little ones hope they are growing and implanting well :) Must be weird to think you have already living embryos inside...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Doodar....so so very sorry you're having to go through this. I pray it all works out for the best for you and your DH :hugs:

Good luck with the transfer, Kat. I'm also hoping to have some blasts transferred when I get to that stage next month. Wishing you all the very best.

Gracy....praying everything works out perfectly for you.

Mummy....how is the 2ww going? Congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## Gracy 004

Mummy - i was so relieved that your embies grew strong. Congrats on being PUPO. I know what you mean about wanting just one, i feel the same if i can have just one that is happy and healthy i will feel very lucky! I certainly dont want to go through any of this again if only to keep the hair in my head haha.

Kat F - good news about your embies, when is the transfer?

Blue - glad you decided to transfer, i think thats what i would have done too. When is the day of transfer?

Dodar - i was sorry to hear about your upsetting news. I really think your hubby will come around if required. If you have your EC and get lots of nice eggs i bet he will want to give them the best chance. I think mummy was right in that sometimes you just need a bit of time to get over things. Would he talk to someone about it? Our clinic has counsellors on hand that we can call or go and see for reassurance and advice and stuff. I felt heartbroken for you because as women we know that we would do anything without thinking twice about it. When are you due to start stimming? 

Well had scan today - i was the most nervous i have ever been about anything ever! But we got good news, saw the hearbeat and i burst into tears of relief. Everthing looks to be measuring on track in terms of size, i am supposed to be 6+2 and it measured 6+1 so they were happy with that. I really hope this is it! :happydance: I also wanted to say i dont have sore boobs at all, not even a bit. So if anyone here gets BFP and is worried about lack of soreness it doesnt seem to mean much cos i was worried about this.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

It's going really slowly already!!! lol can't help wondering if they've turned to a blast yet or whether they've stopped growing altogether! lol ah 2ww sucks.

Great news gracy!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Gracy! xo I got good news about my embies today :) only two more days until I'm pupo.. imagine that...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news kat! Are you having a 3 days or 5?


----------



## yomo

Hi

Can I ask you ladies for some advice? When you were waiting for af to arrive once your started down regging was it late? I was due on sat/sun but still no sign x


----------



## Blue12

I was 2 days later than normal I think.

:hugs:

Congrats on your scan Gracy!


----------



## Blue12

Mummy and Katf how are you doing?

how is everyone else?

:hugs:

I am having my FET on Friday at 7:30am


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - I start my stims tonight (300 units of Puregon), not sure if I'm excited or not:rolleyes::neutral::-s (also not sure of an appropriate smiley!)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hmmm I'm ok, already thinking this isn't going to work again. I'm 4dp3dt now. Yest I had cramps and back ache today nothing so far so i put it all done to the manky crinone gel. DH says to me "don't symptom spot it's bad, just wait" if only he had things going on in his body and if it were his body he would wonder a bit more I'm sure!!!

ooo blue so exciting wow 7.30am is early!!


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck for your FET Blue and Leilani good luck with the beginning of the stimming journey!! After just being through stimming I can understand why you are not sure of which smiley to use :)

AFM I had our 5 day old blastie put back this morning, so I'm PUPO also mummy :) Still very early yet so don't write the cycle off yet :)
And i agree - that crinone gel makes some yukky yukky discharge..... 

So I think I'm 0dp5dt? And based on the state of the blastocysts today it looks like they will freeze 3.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's good going Kat! Well done! I wanted a blast but had no choice :( I figure you're 2 days behind me so not far!

Congrats on being PUPO :)


----------



## Doodar

Thank you so much girls for all your support. I really do appreciate it. Well after much deliberating we have decided to go ahead with treatment. I couldn't not knowing that we have at least few viable sperm so we still have a chance. I am taking light from that fact that they must think hubbys sperm was ok to use fresh because they wouldn't have asked him to be on standby to have the op done again if it wasn't. I am just praying to god that those few spermies survive the thaw or that hubby changes his mind on the day and goes for the op again either way I'm just going with the flow for now and speaking of flow the witch has arrived today so it's officially cycle day 1 and I start stimming tomorrow eeeek. So girls I need all the power you can conjure up and pray that those spermies survive the thaw.


----------



## Blue12

Sending everything I got Doodar. I am so glad that you and your dh came to a decision. You are right you will never regret trying. :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck doodar.. will be praying for your DH's little swimmers to survive and become LOs xo

Blue one day to go before FET are you nervous?

Mummy yes you and I are probably going through the same emotions due to our timing being the same! I wish us the best of luck for sticky embie.. xo

Leilani how are you feeling with all those extra hormones!! I know they sent me a bit craazzzyyyyy...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello!! I started my stims tonight. Repronex 150 mg and Gonal F. Two shots that dh executed beautifully :) Wow..can't believe I am starting this. 

If all goes well, our doc is planning to transfer 3 3-day embies or 2 5-day blasts.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'll be praying doodar :)


----------



## Gracy 004

Everything is happening here now! 
Kat - congrats on being PUPO sounds like you had really good embies and three on ice is great :thumbup:

Mummy - Hang in there :flower:. Hoping that that was implantation cramping for you. Would be about the right time 

Blue - really wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow. The morning of the FET is the worst cos of the waiting to see how things thawed. Keep in mind that any frosties that survives the thaw will be a strong one and should have as good of a chance as the fresh cycle. :hugs:

Dodar - i am glad you decided to go ahead with the cycle. I really think you will be ok, has your DH said anything else about it? Good luck with stimming :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck MySillyGirls... Feels wierd getting an injection every day doesn't it!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Feeling down today, have had 3 days of on off cramps which seem to start in the afternoon :shrug: 

Is anyone else on crinone gel as I'm convinced it's prob that though part of me is wishing it was implantation!! Kat are you getting cramps?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kat_F said:


> Best of luck MySillyGirls... Feels wierd getting an injection every day doesn't it!

Kat, it is crazy! And, I can't believe I have allowed dh to inject me. LOL...but he is doing a great job!! I hope to have egg retrieval 9/26 or 9/27.


----------



## Doodar

Mummy sorry your feeling down hun. It's such a rollercoaster of a ride isn't it. Try and stay positive hun, I know it's hard and I'm the world's worst for it but just think with every cramp its that little embie of yours snuggling further and further into place.

Blue tons of luck for tomorrow hun.

AFM I've just had my first injection. WE DID IT!!! I'm so proud of myself and hubby, he was great. I got myself so worked up, I kept saying ok I'm ready NO! just wait lol it took half an hour to actually do it lol I'm so glad that first one is out of the way.


----------



## Kat_F

Mummy - I haven't had cramps but yesterday and the day after transfer I had a sharp pain inside on the right hand side.. but hey this could be gas lol.... I'm trying very hard not to think about it but if its any consolation, when a friend of mine was trying (naturally the bitch lol) she thought her period was going to come for three weeks but it never did, she was preggars. So stay positive and it aint over till the beta xo

MySillyGirls - Best of luck growing lots (but not too many) of big ripe eggs my silly girls

Well done Doodar! And honestly I can't believe how good my DH is also... he has been such a support and love through everything. Feels like I fall in love with him all over again when we go through stuff like this... Also hope you grow lots (but not too many) of big ripe eggs xox

Blue thinking of you today with your FET. Hope the embies wake up nicely and are ready for a home... xo


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Well done doodar! :)

Blue - good luck today!!!

Fingers crossed Kat that sharp pain was implantation :)


----------



## Blue12

I am leaving for FET in 10 mins. I really hope they survive the thaw and that everything goes okay.

:dust: to all!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have my fingers crossed for you blue :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

xox Blue xo


----------



## Leilani

Fingers and toes crossed for you Blue


----------



## yomo

Fingers crossed to Blue, and lots of babydust to those who are in the 2 ww I can imagine it's not nice at all thats the bit I am worried about the most. xx


----------



## Blue12

I'm back... pupo with 3 :cloud9:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

welcome to the 2ww :)


----------



## Doodar

Congratulations Blue on being PUPO. I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

PUPO with 3!!!! wow how exciting... Best of luck Blue xo


----------



## Gracy 004

Woo hoo! Go blue! Thats great all three , fantastic news. Its really nerve racking before hand isnt it? 

Mummy - sorry you have been feeling down. I noticed you are using crinone and cant help wondering if thats why you might be feeling low. In my fresh cycle i was really the same and i put it down to that awful stuff, even when i got a bfp (and there was no idication of problems at that time), i was still down in the dumps when i should have been ecstatic. I think it does have some horrible side effects and this was mentioned to me after i had stopped using it. Dont worry about cramping i have had it on and off sometimes quite severe. Even though it is worrying, i think it is normal and i reckon its probably your embies doing their thing. :flower: When are you going to test?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

my vagina is really sore today and has been bugging me. I think it's swollen up there and I've lost all hope to be honest. Feeling really low that this isn't going to happen for me again. My boobs are soft and all I have is this massive ache up there in my vagina :cry:


----------



## Kat_F

Mummy so sorry to hear about your soreness... Probably your cervix is feeling a bit sore... have you spoken to your doc?

AFM 4dp5dt... I have absolutely no idea what is going on inside me.... No clue at all. I think I will do a HPT the night before my beta so I have an idea of what they will tell me.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Not spoken to them yet will call tomorrow probably.

Whens your otd kat?


----------



## Kat_F

I get tested for HCG on Friday morning.... (what's OTD stand for?)


----------



## Blue12

official test date!

So katf and mummy both only have 5 days till OTD - wow! Can't wait for some wonderful news for both of you ladies!!!


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd pop on and say Hello!

Mummy hope your feeling better today and things are settling down. When is you otd?

Kat good luck for Fri gosh seems to have come round really quickly. Bet it hasn't been quick for you though.

Blue how you doin hun?

Nothing to report here. Day 5 of stimms. Started cetrotide last night and it went ok. I did get a burning sensation though. I am presuming this is normal, the nurse said it would sting but it wasn't like stinging it was burning. It settled down and now its flared up again but I have been running round this morning cleaning and tidying so I am putting it down to that. Gonna take it easy now for the rest of the day. Not really feeling much in the way of symptoms is that normal, should I be feeling anything by now?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

saturday is otd. Not holding out much hope, I read on the crinone usa website pubic bone ache is common so the cramps are prob to do with that and apart from that I have zero symptoms. boobs are as soft as ever. it's gona really suck not working a second time esp when all our friends are pregnant naturally.


----------



## Blue12

Oh mummy I am praying for you. xo


----------



## Kat_F

Praying for you mummy.. don't loose hope.. My boobs are soft too lol... xox and everyone I know got preg naturally also no one has had to go through what I have been through. Just remember - this is what sets us apart from everyone else, this is what makes us special xo

OTD is Friday - Yep the week will go quick too I am so flat out at work.

Doodar I didn't feel much until the week leading up to EC where my abdomen was so sore from all the bloated follicles.. I felt ripe in those last days I tell you and was toey as with all those eggs lol...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, ladies. We started our injections last wedneday so tonight will be the 7th day. I am on Gonal F and Repronex. Yesterday (Day 6), I had an u/s. The u/s showed around 10 follicles but all were still under 10mm. The nurse said they were moving slow but that doesn't necessarily mean a problem. So, they did not start me on Cetrotide yesterday. Instead, I have to go in tomorrow, which will be Day 8 for another u/s and bloods. I am totally freaked by this. Can follicles catch up when they are smaller than 10mm after 5th injection?

Please help. Any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## Leilani

MySillyGirls - so long as all the follies are about the same size, I don't think there is a problem. If you had a couple of dominant ones and several smaller one, then it is harder to get them to mature at the same time - so don't worry.

As for me, I'm the same as you MySillyGirls - started stims last Weds. My clinic don't really do scans - they use E2 blood test results. My first test on Monday came back pretty low (way way way lower than this stage last cycle), but the nurse didn't seem too bothered - next test tomorrow - and hopefully the number will be significantly higher. If it's not, I'm going to pull the plug on this cycle as it's just too much money to throw away if I only have a really small chance of success. It's our 1st wedding anniversary on Saturday, and we haven't really had such a great year - all because of TTC. I was thinking it would be so nice just to enjoy being with my DH without this black cloud hanging over us.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm wondering when I'll get a break. Starting bleeding tnite on my bday of all days. Didn't even get to 11dp3dt like last time. It's brown for now but I'm expecting full red flow tomorrow. not gona delude myself I know it's all over :cry:


----------



## Leilani

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'm wondering when I'll get a break. Starting bleeding tnite on my bday of all days. Didn't even get to 11dp3dt like last time. It's brown for now but I'm expecting full red flow tomorrow. not gona delude myself I know it's all over :cry:

So sorry to read this Mummy. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'm wondering when I'll get a break. Starting bleeding tnite on my bday of all days. Didn't even get to 11dp3dt like last time. It's brown for now but I'm expecting full red flow tomorrow. not gona delude myself I know it's all over :cry:

I don't know what to say... Other than I hope it's something else and I wish you all the best and that if if doesn't work I'll be really sad :(

Best of luck Hun xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Oh mummy I am so sorry hun. Do you think maybe it could be implantation bleed? I do hope so :hugs:.

Mysillygirls and blue how come you have to have scans to confirm when to start cetrotide? I was just told to start it on CD5. I'm worried now because I did initially think I would be having a scan to confirm when to start it because in the information leaflet they give you before you start treatment that is what they say happens but when my protocol arrived it just said to start cetrotide CD5 and then scan on CD8. So that is what I have done. I hope it's right. Can't say I am feeling any symptoms starting to worry that nothing is going on in there. Should find out tomorrow though, have my scan in the morning.


----------



## Kat_F

Mummy it might be from all the crinone and also your sore hoo hoo.... I have my fingers crossed for you.. keep those legs crossed xo

Doodar, Mysillygirls and Leilani = all the best with your stimming... I was on a completely different program by the sounds of what you guys are doing (nasal spray, then puregon injections, then trigger) the whole way through stimming so I can't be sure I know what you all mean. However, mySillyGirls - 10x10mm follicles is not bad as far as I would think - especially on day 7 you still have plenty of time to grow them big and strong.

Leilani I hope you have a lovely anniversary even though ttc is making it difficult to relax and be happy...

AFM I still don't know I don't feel very different... and OTD is in two days.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar said:


> Oh mummy I am so sorry hun. Do you think maybe it could be implantation bleed? I do hope so :hugs:.
> 
> Mysillygirls and blue how come you have to have scans to confirm when to start cetrotide? I was just told to start it on CD5. I'm worried now because I did initially think I would be having a scan to confirm when to start it because in the information leaflet they give you before you start treatment that is what they say happens but when my protocol arrived it just said to start cetrotide CD5 and then scan on CD8. So that is what I have done. I hope it's right. Can't say I am feeling any symptoms starting to worry that nothing is going on in there. Should find out tomorrow though, have my scan in the morning.

Hi, Doodar! At my clinic, they don't start you on cetrotide until your follies reach at least 10mm. When I researched this though, I see that some clinic automatically start you on cd5 or cd6. I am not sure why the difference though. My clinic had anticipated that I would be ready to start on day 6 of stims. I even called today to confirm and they said that I would probably start tomorrow after my scan on day 8 of stims. Oh, I hope I do b/c that will mean my follies are growing. Doodar, you are day 8 tomorrow too? Let's all check in after those Day 8 scans. LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

Leilani said:


> MySillyGirls - so long as all the follies are about the same size, I don't think there is a problem. If you had a couple of dominant ones and several smaller one, then it is harder to get them to mature at the same time - so don't worry.
> 
> As for me, I'm the same as you MySillyGirls - started stims last Weds. My clinic don't really do scans - they use E2 blood test results. My first test on Monday came back pretty low (way way way lower than this stage last cycle), but the nurse didn't seem too bothered - next test tomorrow - and hopefully the number will be significantly higher. If it's not, I'm going to pull the plug on this cycle as it's just too much money to throw away if I only have a really small chance of success. It's our 1st wedding anniversary on Saturday, and we haven't really had such a great year - all because of TTC. I was thinking it would be so nice just to enjoy being with my DH without this black cloud hanging over us.

Leilani, Good luck!! I am praying for all of us on these scans tomorrow and everyone else awaiting a bfp.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I decided to test last night to prepare myself and well can't believe I'm saying this but it came up with a :bfp:

Stunned. I slept so bad last night and then this morning I did 2 more tests and both came back positive! I am so nervous! The bleeding appears to have stopped.

I'm calling the clinic this morning as they don't as standard check beta or progestrone levels and I want to pay for the tests.


----------



## yomo

MummyIwanabe said:


> I decided to test last night to prepare myself and well can't believe I'm saying this but it came up with a :bfp:
> 
> Stunned. I slept so bad last night and then this morning I did 2 more tests and both came back positive! I am so nervous! The bleeding appears to have stopped.
> 
> I'm calling the clinic this morning as they don't as standard check beta or progestrone levels and I want to pay for the tests.

Good luck hun, got fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks - I don't think it's the trigger shot so I'm really hoping this is the real deal. If it is well I can't quite believe it!


----------



## Leilani

Oh MummyIwannabe - perhaps the bleeding was one of the two embies not making it, but the BFP is showing that the other one is a keeper.

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Doodar

Oh my god mummy I am so happy for you. :happydance::happydance:.You so deserve this hun.

Back from my day 8 scan and all looking good. I have 16 follies :happydance: measuring between 9 and 11mm and about 8 others all under 8mm so they didn't count those. Uterus lining is looking good too. So back Fri for another scan. I am so happy.:happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

thanks girls. I'm so grateful but currently crappin myself that the line wasn't as dark as last nights! lol so scared of chemical pregnancy etc. Geez i need to do deep breathing...


----------



## Blue12

Oh mummy very exciting news. Praying for you hun!!! 

Like Leilani said - my friend had a little bit of spotting and they think it was due to one sticking but the other one not sticking.

:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Well done Doodar!

Mummy don't stress until they give you your numbers I'm sure its all good xo


----------



## MummyIwanabe

they dont give numbers as standard so trying to arrange it for after my OTD which is sat


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mummy, that's awesome!! 

Doodar, those are some great follicle #s! Do you know when they anticipate egg retrieval?? I have my scan in about 2 hours... :)


----------



## Doodar

MySillyGirls said:


> Mummy, that's awesome!!
> 
> Doodar, those are some great follicle #s! Do you know when they anticipate egg retrieval?? I have my scan in about 2 hours... :)

Thanks hunny I'm pretty chuffed at the moment. Thay didn't give an estimated date for ec just come back Fri for another scan. Good Luck for your scan hun x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

doodar great follicles! Good luck for the scan on fri xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, ladies. Well, I am back from my scan and numbers are just ok, but not great. I have 6 follies that measure from 10 to 11.5 and then a handful of smaller ones. I asked the nurse and she said it is on the low side but still ok. So, I do get to start the cetrotide tonight and, then, go back on Friday for another scan.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi My silly,

6 follies is good though, there could be an eggie in each one or more in one! Hope scan goes ok on fri xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Mummy! There can be more than one egg in a follicle?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think I read one lady who had 5 follicles and there were 15 eggs in total... I might be wrong! I didn't get that but I really struggled with the treatment and at 25 they can't understand why x


----------



## Doodar

Mysillygirls 6 follies is good hun and you still have time to grow some more. Good Luck for your scan fri hun. I'm back for my scan fri too looks like we may be having ec around the same time too.

Mummy will you be testing again tomorrow I can't wait to hear. That line is defo gonna be darker you lucky girl. :thumbup:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Mummy and Doodar! Can't wait to see your test results tomorrow, Mummy. Doodar, please keep me posted on your Friday scan. I am a little worried about this whole thing... hoping to see good growth on friday. Doodar, have they given you an estimated date for EC? 

Take care!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Can eggs grow more than 1-2mm a day? or is that max?


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck ladies!!! My sillygirls they will probably up your dose to help the follies grow big? I have no idea how fast they grow but if it takes longer they just collect later I imagine?
I think it's one egg per follicle but I don't know - wait and see there may be more that can be used when it comes to EC. They collected 10 from me, and I think they ended up freezing 4 so really that is not bad odds :) For six you could get one or two really really good ones xox

Mummy you NEED those numbers!!! Make sure they give you them xo

AFM I'm off for OTD tomorrow yay and AF hasn't arrived yet... No symptoms so far that I don't want to put down to the crinone gel just to avoid disappointment.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kat, that's the weird thing, they didn't up my dose. I thought maybe they'd do that too but they haven't. Wow, you test tomorrow?? Yippee!!


----------



## Blue12

Good luck tomorrow KatF.

I am finding I am suffering greatly. I can't do this PIO injections anymore so I am going to call tomorrow to switch. I was crying so much afterwards, it wasn't worth it. I am just feeling like a generally tired and emotional wreck. I would like to be hopeful but it just seems so overwhelming how I am physically feeling right now.

:dust: to everyone else growing their eggies!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think 1-2mm is about right.

Good luck tomorrow KatF!

Blue - hope you're ok - let us know what the clinic say about switching.

I tested again this morning and it's still there (much to my relief!) strangely when I test at night (I know I'm nuts) the line is slightly darker than in the morning?! :shrug: doesn't fill me with loads of confidence but here's hoping this sticks! See my journal if you wana - I'm just about to load a piccy up to get some opinions.


----------



## Doodar

:hi: Girls,

Mysillygirls just remember its quality over quantity that counts. Stop worrying I'm sure you'll have some top quality eggies in there. :hugs:

Kat good luck with your otd, can't believe it's here already.

Blue hunny I am sorry your suffering. Have you spoken to the clinic yet? :hugs:

Mummy :happydance::happydance: It will be a stickie I just know it. Stick beanie stick. x


----------



## yomo

Kat_F said:


> Best of luck ladies!!! My sillygirls they will probably up your dose to help the follies grow big? I have no idea how fast they grow but if it takes longer they just collect later I imagine?
> I think it's one egg per follicle but I don't know - wait and see there may be more that can be used when it comes to EC. They collected 10 from me, and I think they ended up freezing 4 so really that is not bad odds :) For six you could get one or two really really good ones xox
> 
> Mummy you NEED those numbers!!! Make sure they give you them xo
> 
> AFM I'm off for OTD tomorrow yay and AF hasn't arrived yet... No symptoms so far that I don't want to put down to the crinone gel just to avoid disappointment.

Good luck for testing xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, do you have another scan tomorrow?


----------



## Doodar

Yes I do hunny tomorrow morning. Are you back tomorrow too?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck Kat for today!! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Kat!! I hope you get a lovely :bfp: today!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Ladies

As the signature says - me and DH got our BFP! My HCG is at 37 which they say is normal and progesterone is also normal so crinone gel is doing its job.

I'm still very hesitant to celebrate but I am very happy that we reached this milestone and for me and DH the only problem seems to be that the spermies never could swim far enough to meet the eggs (ie not enough of them)....

Best of luck to the ladies stimming and coming up to their ECs xoxox


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congratulations! :happydance: brilliant news! do you have to go for another beta in a couple of days?


----------



## Blue12

Very exciting news KatF ~ congrats!!!


----------



## yomo

Thats great news Kat!!! congrats hun, it gives me hope as my OH has the same problem xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kat, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar said:


> Yes I do hunny tomorrow morning. Are you back tomorrow too?

Yes, I go back this a.m. at 9:30.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

YAY, Kat!!!! Congratulations!! So very happy for you!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks guys :) I go for another Beta next Friday. I need more crinone gel though so have to go back tomorrow for that icky stuff... eck... I can't believe my little embie has attached... I hope it is a sticky one!!!

Yomo yep my DH had 4 million motile at last count hence why we needed ICSI xo But looks like that was the only problem (hopefully) because I have never had a +HCG test with my DH so eggy never got the chance to meet the spermies... sigh.. I'm exhausted and my boobs are becoming sore lol...


----------



## Doodar

Congratulations!!!! Kat :happydance::wohoo:. I am so happy for you.
It's looking like a lucky thread.

Mysillygirls how did you get on today? My follies have grown although not quite sure how much but I have to go back tomorrow for another scan and they said estimated ec will be tues.

Blue how you doing hun? Hope your not still suffering with pio.:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar,

Hello! My follies have grown. I may have a 7th popping up but it is still iffy. I have a 16, 14, 13, 13, 13, 11, 9. I go back in for a scan on Sunday and then most likely again on Monday. It is looking like a Tuesday or Wednesday (most likely Wed) EC for me. 

I can't believe how long I have had to stim for 6 follicles. Here's the kicker, last month on just 50 mg of clomid for 5 days, I had 4 big follicles! I have been sticking myself 2 to 3 times a day for 10 days and all I have are 6 follies to show for it. I think the BCPs they put me on oversuppressed.


----------



## missy10

how long do u hve to wait till they take out ur eggs fertilise them and put them back in? sorry i dont know all the lingo yet!! xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

missy10 said:


> how long do u hve to wait till they take out ur eggs fertilise them and put them back in? sorry i dont know all the lingo yet!! xx

Hi, Missy! It looks like retrieval will happen on Wednesday (trigger on Monday night) and then transfer will be next Saturday if I only get 3 day embies or Monday if we manage to get 5 day blasts.


----------



## Doodar

MySillyGirls said:


> Doodar,
> 
> Hello! My follies have grown. I may have a 7th popping up but it is still iffy. I have a 16, 14, 13, 13, 13, 11, 9. I go back in for a scan on Sunday and then most likely again on Monday. It is looking like a Tuesday or Wednesday (most likely Wed) EC for me.
> 
> I can't believe how long I have had to stim for 6 follicles. Here's the kicker, last month on just 50 mg of clomid for 5 days, I had 4 big follicles! I have been sticking myself 2 to 3 times a day for 10 days and all I have are 6 follies to show for it. I think the BCPs they put me on oversuppressed.

Yay for grown follies :happydance:.I understand what you mean but 6 follies is good hun. It's the quality of them that is the most important. I know I have 16 follies but half them prob wont contain an egg. I have pcos think thats why I got so many follies. Try not to worry hun.
I'm back this morning for another scan and find out when to do my trigger. I'm thinking that I should have been asked to go back sun like you have but my clinic isn't open on a sunday except if they really need to grrrrr!! not happy considering we are paying for treatment. So I just hope they aren't going to take a guess as to when I will be ready for ec just because they can't be bothered to open sunday.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, thanks so much for the encouraging words! I am sure you will a lot of eggs to work with. Unfortunately, tomorrow, I will have to drive in to the city for my monitoring appt b/c the location that is close to my house isn't open on weekends so they send everyone in to the main office. Oh well :) Let me know how your scan goes today!!!


----------



## Doodar

No probs hunny!! Boo for your long drive tomorrow, just what you need on a sunday. It's all in the best interest of your follies though hun x

Well have had my instruction to do trigger shot tomorrow night and then EC is scheduled for Tues morning eeeeek!!!!! so only 2 more days of injecting I can't wait to give up. I'm a bit worried about the size of my follies though, the lady who did my scan said they hadn't grown much since yesterdays scan and they look for 3 follies at 17mm before doing trigger. My biggest was 15mm and the rest 14,13,12 etc she said they may bring you back mon for another scan, but then the nurse came in and said I'm ready to trigger so I'm confused. I guess they know what they are doing.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar...my clinic looks for 2 follies at 18mm but I think they are trying to give those smallest ones some time also. Pretty cool though that your follies are all close to the same size! I had that one 16mm that grew like crazy. Went from 11.5 to 16 in just two days. So, I am sort of in the same boat...I'll go in tomorrow a.m. and if for some reason they have gotten a lot bigger then they'll probably trigger me tomorrow night. But, they have me scheduled to come back for another ultrasound on Monday morning b/c I think they are guessing I'll need to trigger Monday night. It is all a bit subjective I think... I bet yours is saying you are ready to trigger since you would have to wait two days for another scan and your follies are close in size..


----------



## Doodar

I guess your right hun. Just got to pray that those sperm survive the thaw now. I got my negative head on again. I'm really thinking they won't and what the hell am I doing this for. So down tonight.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Awww...Doodar...don't get down! Remember, especially if you have ICSI, the sperm don't have to be superb!


----------



## Doodar

I just don't understand why the clinic keep going on about it if they know we are doing icsi and they know that you can use non motile sperm for icsi then why the hell do they keep saying it's no good. They mentioned it again today that hubby might have to have the op done again which he is still refusing to do, just don't know what else I can say to make him do it.:cry:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Doodar, that is a tough spot! My clinic said fresh is preferable, but with ICSI, they usually can make frozen work! My thoughts are with you, dear. Now, I just have to drag dh back in on Wednesday to give a sample. This time, he has to do it at the office so he is nervous. LOLLLLL


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey doodar, sorry you're down. I hope that your DH will change his mind nearer the time, even right at the time. I don't know what the op involves but for all that us ladies have to go through I think he should do this for you both. Easy for me to say maybe but I hope if needed he will :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Thanks girls. :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Doodar I'm sure his sample will be ok :) Just remember they only need about 10 good ones. So really, they should be able to get 10 you would think if they got straws of the stuff... And your follies will catch up... good luck with the EC I am hoping they get some good quality eggs from you sweet xo... If mummy is one to go by she had two good embies out of her collection and got her bfp so chin up xoxox

MySillyGirls [email protected] DH :) Bless.. Best of luck with your Wednesday EC. I bet you girls will be glad to finish those yukky injections....

Damn the clinics are so negative nelly aren't they? When they gave me my HCG result she was all serious like "there is something there - but it is very early days so anything could happen" which I know but there was no tone of happiness in her voice.. and after my EC the doctor said she had trouble with my right ovary so I stressed and stressed thinking I had endometriosis... grrrr... I wish they weren't so negative makes us feel bad :( 

Ugh the crinone gel is eck.... And I had a really sore stomach last night... My body is becoming a machine... get rid of waste, make baby grow.. come on body! You have done such a good job so far! Listen to me talking to myself...ha ha ha!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Kat I think your right the clinics are so negative and they make you feel ten times worse. It's them that are making me stress about the sperm and that cause's extra strain on mine and hubbys relationship. The clinic are stessing me out more than anything else with there negativity. I have read many stories where they have used non motile sperm from the frozen process and people do get their bfps from it. Considering the less stress during this process is better, the clinics dont help in this area at all. Can't believe they were so negative about your hcg it's just unbelieveable. Try not to worry hunny I'm sure everything will be fine.:hugs:
Ah Kat the crinone doesn't sound very nice, hope your stomach ache has eased and hope your taking it easy.:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kat, my dh just got a major break. LOL! I had my ultrasound this a.m. and they told him he can bring the sample to the clinic as long as he can get it there in under two hours. hahahaa

So, the ultrasound went well! Follicles are at 20, 19, 18, 17, 15.5, 15, 11. So, we will either trigger tonight or tomorrow night. For trigger, apparently, they want to see 4 follicles at 18mm. They are supposed to call me later today after the doc reviews to let me know. Hopefully, that 11 will be a 15 by ec day. :)


----------



## Doodar

woohoo sounds good hunny :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey girlies,

good luck with your EC's this week! I can vouch for worry about things but although I got 10 eggs, only 4 were mature and then 3 fertilised, 1 didn't make it and 2 made it to 3 days. As you know (so far touch wood) it's a bfp and hopefully a sticky one for me. So no matter what you never know what will happen.

Kat - I know what you mean about clinics, I think they are negative too. Mine doesn't do betas as standard as they say it doesn't always help or mean much. I'm not sure but at least we'd have a better insight maybe. I keep thinking I'm going to bleed any second and it's horrible. I sympathise with the crinone gel its horrid!


----------



## Kat_F

I'm freaking out too.. I've told some of our family and now just want so much for everything to be ok. I go for my next blood test next Friday to see how my HCG is progressing. I've peed on a few HPTs the last couple of day but they are not getting darker :( I'm just trying to think that it takes time for the HCG to get going.. I'm starting to feel a bit sicky so I'm hoping its a good sign that my hormones are rising and the embie is burrowing in good for the long haul.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've decided not to go for a beta test. What will be will be so I'd rather not. I've got my scan date on 19th oct which seems like forever away. I tested this morning and it's got a bit darker. I didn't test yesterday as DH wouldn't let me lol! I read that FRER tests don't get very dark and that even with people who have a beta of say 300 still don't have a major dark line sometimes so don't worry a positive is a positive. It's hard I know, I fret all the time but least we've made it this far!

i think I have heartburn which I find reassuring. I had this awful dream last night that I started bleeding and I woke up with a massive headache and ran to the loo. It was all ok but the dream was so real!! horrible.

good luck ladies with EC's this week :hugs:


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies i posted a while ago in this thread been away for a while. today is the day i find out if i can start ivf got my consultation at 3 an i will get all my test results im very nervous the one result im scared of iis the one that tells you how healthy your eggs are cant remember the name of the test has im new to ivf imm hoping to learnn from you guys xx


----------



## Blue12

No need to draw out suspense until OTD here. Yesterday and today bfn. And woke up today will all symptoms gone. That is it ladies - I'm out.


----------



## yomo

Blue12 said:


> No need to draw out suspense until OTD here. Yesterday and today bfn. And woke up today will all symptoms gone. That is it ladies - I'm out.

Don't give up hope hun, when is OTD day? xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey sam, good luck with everything today. I'm not sure if I had the test you've mentioned but I hope it all goes well hun x

blue - it's still a little early, what test and how sensitive was it?

I still have my fingers crossed for you. When i used a cheap internet one it didn't come on even on my otd.


----------



## yomo

samfitz said:


> hi ladies i posted a while ago in this thread been away for a while. today is the day i find out if i can start ivf got my consultation at 3 an i will get all my test results im very nervous the one result im scared of iis the one that tells you how healthy your eggs are cant remember the name of the test has im new to ivf imm hoping to learnn from you guys xx

Good luck today hun xx


----------



## Kat_F

Blue 13dpo can still show false negative xo 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_dpo.php?dpo=13


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Useful link - thanks Kat :)

Blue - I totally understand you thinking it's over already. I'm not gona lie, I would hope it would be showing by now too but the cheap test I did on OTD didn't show anything! I wouldn't trust it completely. Try some other brands too :)

Everyone's body is different and it could be a late implanter. Good luck hun I will be thinking of you during this difficult week xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Blue....I'm praying for you big time. Your OTD is days away, hun. Too early to tell anything now.


----------



## Doodar

Kat hunny its defo a good sign :thumbup:

Mummy can understand you not wanting to go for bloods.

Think you both have it in the bag though so try not to worry :hugs:.

Blue your not out yet hun. Some people don't get any symptoms at all. It may just be taking a while for that line to show. Chin up mate :hugs:.

Mysillygirls any news on trigger hun and ec?

Did my trigger last night and it went ok. Not half as bad as I was expecting it to be. EC tomorrow morning now is something I am not looking forward to. Still now news on the sperm thaw though clinic did say they would ring me today but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Good morning!! Doodar, I also did my trigger last night! I have EC tomorrow morning as well. Girl, we are on track!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck tomorrow doodar and I hope the sperm issue is ok tomo.


----------



## Doodar

MySillyGirls said:


> Good morning!! Doodar, I also did my trigger last night! I have EC tomorrow morning as well. Girl, we are on track!

Woohoo :happydance::happydance:. Excellent good luck hunny.:flower:


----------



## Doodar

MummyIwanabe said:


> good luck tomorrow doodar and I hope the sperm issue is ok tomo.

Thanks hunny so do I although must admit I am a bit worried that no one has phoned me back or should I take that as a good sign hmmm no news is good news I guess.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!! Doodar, I also did my trigger last night! I have EC tomorrow morning as well. Girl, we are on track!
> 
> Woohoo :happydance::happydance:. Excellent good luck hunny.:flower:Click to expand...

Good luck to you too!!! :hugs: Let's hope this is smooth for both of us. My RE nurse said the only thing I should worry about tomorrow is where to have my husband buy carryout food. LOL


----------



## Doodar

MySillyGirls said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!! Doodar, I also did my trigger last night! I have EC tomorrow morning as well. Girl, we are on track!
> 
> Woohoo :happydance::happydance:. Excellent good luck hunny.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you too!!! :hugs: Let's hope this is smooth for both of us. My RE nurse said the only thing I should worry about tomorrow is where to have my husband buy carryout food. LOLClick to expand...

:rofl: Like it lol. Wish thats all I had to worry about :cry: please survive little spermies you don't know how much I want this.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, I know this sounds weird, but I am saying a little prayer for your spermies... :)


----------



## Doodar

MySillyGirls said:


> Doodar, I know this sounds weird, but I am saying a little prayer for your spermies... :)

Not weird at all. All prayers welcome. Thank you hun x


----------



## samfitz

well i had my consultation an dont look too good got my amh results an it is very low i think he said 1.6 not sure my heafd is all over the place trying to take it all in i have been given a 5% success rate so now its up to us if we want to spend all that money on thiose odds xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hi sam, sorry your amh was low :( it still means you have a egg reserve though so as long as there's eggs you have a chance. Not sure why they give you 5% chance as once they're out they'll get fertilised like anyone elses eggs :shrugs:

It might mean they need to stim you for longer but I duno that seems strange giving you those odds tho I'm not a FS so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Leilani

I'm out this month - after 13 days of stimms my lonely 4 follicles aren't big enough to trigger,and are only growing at about 1mm per 48 hours, so we have cancelled.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I am sorry Leilani :(


----------



## samfitz

i dont understand how all this works so im not sure why he gave me a 5% chance he seems to think that cos my levels are so low i may not respond to the meds ?


----------



## MySillyGirls

samfitz said:


> i dont understand how all this works so im not sure why he gave me a 5% chance he seems to think that cos my levels are so low i may not respond to the meds ?

Hi, dear. So sorry to hear about your low level. :( My neighbor had this and proceeded to use an egg donor. She now has a lovely little boy...


----------



## Blue12

Leilani said:


> I'm out this month - after 13 days of stimms my lonely 4 follicles aren't big enough to trigger,and are only growing at about 1mm per 48 hours, so we have cancelled.

Oh Leilani - I am so sorry and so devastated for you. It is not fair hun. You must be in a stream of tears right now. Do you have an appt with the fs to sort out a different/better approach to take?

Endless :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

So sorry Leilani :( - :hugs:

Doodar and mysillygirls best of luck with your EC and Doodar I'm thinking of your DHs little spermies hope they wake up nice and warm and ready to rock!..


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:( so sorry Leilani. How devastating. 

how are you blue? Hope you're OK :hugs:

Kat - how you doing - I don't have any symptoms this morning so that freaked me out. Geez I hate not feeling anything! I didn't test this morning. Can't test everyday! lol i would if I could though!


----------



## Kat_F

Mummy I'm ok :) I have decided I should just wait and see what my level is on Friday and deal with it then.. Earlier this year, I despised women who complained of their BFP's not being dark enough when I was TTC and back then I had no idea I would need IVF... so I won't say it again :)

But I have been feeling very emotional and quite sicky...


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies, Back from EC and I have 15 eggs :happydance:. Even better news is they found twitching sperm. I know its not ideal but at least its twitching which is more than it was before it was froze. Awaiting call from clinic now to see how eggs and sperm are doing.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

fantastic! Great news doodar! 15 eggs is brill! So glad the spermies were twitching too! fingers crossed for you! :) xx


----------



## yomo

Leilani said:


> I'm out this month - after 13 days of stimms my lonely 4 follicles aren't big enough to trigger,and are only growing at about 1mm per 48 hours, so we have cancelled.

So sorry hun, have they decided what the next step is? Xx


----------



## yomo

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies, Back from EC and I have 15 eggs :happydance:. Even better news is they found twitching sperm. I know its not ideal but at least its twitching which is more than it was before it was froze. Awaiting call from clinic now to see how eggs and sperm are doing.

That's great news, fingers crossed xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey ladies! Back from EC and, as expected, we got 6 mature eggs. Not a high number so,hopefully, high quality! They will call tomorrow to let us know how many fertilized :)


----------



## Doodar

Thanks girls,

I've had call from clinic and 14 of the 15 eggs were mature enough to use and get this they managed to inject every egg with moving sperm. I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!! and they only thawed one straw so we still have 3 in the freezer. The way they made me feel after the ssr with all the negativity etc I was ready to give up before I started. Can't wait for tomorrows call to see how many fertilized.:happydance:

Mysillygirls well done hun 6 fantastic eggs :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

glad they got the 6 expected MSGirls. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Mummy! Doodar, those are some FANTASTIC numbers. That is SO awesome!


----------



## Kat_F

MySillyGirls and doodar congratulations :)!!!!! You guys have done so well so far and doodar still have some spermies left that is excellent xoxoxox MySillyGirls 6 eggs fantastic when you think at the beginning they were all little and your body grew 6 of them to a nice size :)

I knew it was just the clinic being negative about everything and it all would come together better than they thought it would :)... same happened for me :)

Do you get 3 day transfers or do you guys get the blasties? I'm so excited to hear about how your embies grow... wowowowowow....So happy for you guys xo I bet you can't believe it is ACTUALLY happening it takes so looonnngggg to come around hey.... Clearly my hormones are high because I'm emotional hahaha! Mummy how are you feeling??


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kat, THANK YOU! My FS will do either 3 3-day embies or 2 5-day blasts. Well, if we have enough fertilized eggs for either of those options. They will check in with me each day to let me know how the embies are progressing (and, tomorrow they will tell me how many fertilized). I am hoping and praying for the 5 day. Get this for a weird coincidence....if we do the 5 day blasts, the procedure will be this Sunday 10/3. That happens to be my daughter's birthday. And, the weird part is that we are being sent to a clinic we would not normally go to (due to flooding in the Chicago clinic). This clinic is in the hospital where my daughter was born on 10/3 and that hospital is 60 miles away from where we live now.


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Kat I just don't understand these clinics why are they so negative. If I had decided to not go ahead with treatment based on what they told me at the start then not only would we ourselves be losing out but they would be losing out too, on money. I just don't get it.

My clinic do 3 day transfers, you have to pay extra to take them to blasts but if the clinic recommended we take them to blasts then there is no doubt that we would pay it. Although with all the negativity I doubt they would, but you never know.

Mysillygirls I'm so excited for you. I'm a huge believer in fate and reckon that is fate if ever I heard it. Good Luck for tomorrow hun can't wait for your phone call.

I can't sleep!!, hence the timing of this post. Hubby has been coughing all night. He is starting with a cold and cough, couldn't have come at a better time could it. I feel like asking him to leave the house for a few weeks. It's typical.


----------



## yomo

MySillyGirls said:


> Hey ladies! Back from EC and, as expected, we got 6 mature eggs. Not a high number so,hopefully, high quality! They will call tomorrow to let us know how many fertilized :)

Congrats hun, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

great results Doodar! so pleased for you!!

well done girlies, sit tight and pray for your lil embies to grow strong :)

blue - how are you?

I'm ok Kat, i did a test yest evening and got 3+ on clearblue so that felt great! Nice to see it has progressed. As i'm not having the betas its hard to believe something is happening down there but least that's my bit of confirmation :)


----------



## Doodar

9 of the 14 eggs have fertilised :yipee: can you believe it!! because I can't. Nine!!!!!! nine!!! I have nine embryos. Oh my god I am in shock. They said that transfer will most likely take place on Sat which will be day 4 transfer, anyone heard of this before?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

fantastic! hurray!! great news! :happydance:

I've heard of day 4 transfer it doesn't seem to happen too often but if they can get to 4 days that's great! Gives you a better chance of picking the right ones :)


----------



## Doodar

Thanks!!!!!! Oh my god I'm still in shock. I can't believe it. The grin on face right now is from ear to ear. The fact that they said transfer is likely to take place, gives me even more hope because they must think that some are likely to make it. Oh my god!! I feel so emotional.:happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh I'm so happy for you, Doodar :hugs:. Congrats!!! Can't wait for you to be PUPO and on your way to that :bfp:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:) fantastic that's sooo good x


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats doodar!!!!! 9 little embies growing how exciting... Your DH's spermies were ok after all!!! 

I've heard of 4 day transfer also. Not long till you are PUPO!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Kat, On my OTD I used a cheap internet test and got a bfn! then I used a FRER and it came up straight away (that was in the evening) There's prob not enough pee and not concentrated enough. 

Friday will soon be here hopefully! I got 3 weeks till my scan, no beta - I think I'm gona go mad :) hehe


----------



## Kat_F

I am going mad too! I took that off about the BFN so I didn't want to get down about it... it's crazy.. bring on Friday... I'd like a scan too just to make sure arrghth


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar...WOW...9!!! Congrats!! That is fantastic!! I am soo glad you and your dh can relax a bit now! I find out today how many and I am so nervous. I only had 6 to begin with...what if only a few or none fertilize. AGHHHHH


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I only got 3 out of my 4 to fertilize. It doesn't matter long as they're good ones :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thank you, Mummy! That is very reassuring!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mummy, did you do a 3 day transfer or 5 day? I am just wondering if they will risk a 3 day transfer if there are only a few that fertilize..


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I did a 3 day. My clinic wouldn't risk it. They worked like this:

Under 2 embryos - 2 day transfer
3-4 or under embryos - 3 day transfer
5 + embryos - possible 5 day transfer


----------



## caline

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me popping in. I was having a nose and couldn't read and run as there seems to e such exciting things happening on this thread.

Doodar, I remember you from a previous thread. I am thrilled for you with that great outcome. 9 embies, you must be on cloud 9?!

Mummy, you got your BFP!!!! Congratulations!! :happydance: So, that was second go for you? Fantastic. Why don't you see the GP for a beta? I am sure they would do one, but on the other hand, you have the BFPs, and the numbers will just confirm what you know. I am so excited for you!

To everyone else, wishing you tons of luck in your cycles :dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Caline! Thanks :hugs: I'm on cloud nine but still cautious and praying it will be ok.

Yeh second time! haven't had a beta but I kinda think what will be will be but also I want to know! haha! I have the sticks so just gona sit tight.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! Well, as it turns out only 5 of my eggs were mature and 4 fertilized. They will call me tomorrow to let me know if we are doing a 3 day or a 5 day. I am kind of guessing a 3 day.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

that's good hun, glad you got 4 :)


----------



## Doodar

Morning Girls,

:hi: Caline how you doing hun? it's nice to hear from you. What stage are you at?

Mysillygirls :happydance: for 4 fertilised embies, thats great news. Not long till you get that bfp. I can just feel it.:thumbup:

Not heard anything from clinc yet, am eagerly awaiting that phone call.


----------



## Leilani

Oh ladies, some exciting things happening. Despite feeling sorry for myself, I do like to read the positive tales too, as it gives me hop.

Doodar, I'm biting my nails for you - can't wait for an update.

:hugs: all round


----------



## Kat_F

Glad to hear your results girls xoxo

I got another BFN today on a digital "Not pregnant" I think something is not right :( :( :(
My second beta test is tomorrow but I'm feeling very sad right now and have had no bleeding but because of the crinone I'm thinking it might not be able to come out :( :(


----------



## Doodar

Oh Kat do you think it could be a faulty test. I really hope your betas show high tomorrow hun thinking of you :hugs:

AFM my clinic have just phoned and of the 9 embies 2 are grade 2-3 but 7 of them are grade 1-2 and have the potential to make it to blasts, she said they are looking perfect. I really can't believe it. I now have the decision to make whether I should take them to blasts and I really don't know what to do. I have until tomorrow morning to make that decision. One thing I am unsure of is it would be a day 6 transfer now whether that is because day 5 would fall on Sun and they don't open sun, I don't know but I wouldn't be very happy if it was. therefore would I be better to transfer on day 3 (tomorrow) rather than risk taking them to day 6.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, ladies! All 4 of my embies are still doing great and starting to cleave. They have decided to bring me in tomorrow a.m. for a 3-day transfer since there are less than 5 embies. I go in at 7:15 and will have 3 embies transferred!!


----------



## yomo

Kat_F said:


> Glad to hear your results girls xoxo
> 
> I got another BFN today on a digital "Not pregnant" I think something is not right :( :( :(
> My second beta test is tomorrow but I'm feeling very sad right now and have had no bleeding but because of the crinone I'm thinking it might not be able to come out :( :(

Oh Kat.... I am hoping that it's good news for you tomorrow babes xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kat, thinking about you! Hope all is ok.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Oh Kat, I am praying that tomorrow brings better news for you :hugs:

Doodar - fantastic news! lucky you!!! hmm not sure what I'd do - it does suck when clinics do that - it messes with your life! can you pay a fee to make them do it on a sunday - if not go with what they recommend I guess?

MSG - great news too!


----------



## Doodar

Think I am just going to see what tomorrow brings. The embryologist is phoning us first thing tomorrow morning to let us know how they getting on and what she thinks we should do. I am willing to go with what they suggest because I trust them and they have got us this far. I will question the day 6 transfer though because I'm not entirely happy with that. 

Mysillygirls good luck for et tomorrow hun, I will be thinking about you. I might be joining you yet, you never know.


----------



## Leilani

Doodar - I think I'd go for 2 on Saturday. 4 day transfers are unusuakl, only because there's not a lot of difference between day 3 or 4 - where the thinking is "better in than out", whereas 5 days is blasty stage, where they have a better idea of which embryos are truely better. If the clinic say day 6 works just as well, then maybe I'd wait til then, and I think they usually do the freezing on day 6 rather than day 5, so it's probably fine - and I think I'd still go for 2!! However, the research is that putting 2 back increases your chance of multiples (obviously) way more than it increases your chance of getting pregnant.

I'd ask the experts!


----------



## Gracy 004

hi everyone, sorry i have been away for a while for work and havent been able to reply - wow so much has happened! 
Mummy :hugs::hugs:congrats on ur bfp, i had a really good feeling for you this time, now the most nervous wait begins until 1st scan, i thought the TWW was bad!

Dodar - i cant believe how well things worked out for you, such a relief. My clinic does a 4 day transfer on fresh cycles as well and i thought it was strange. For my fet the blast i had frozen was a 6 day blast as well so i have experience with both of the scenarios and both seemed to be fine. The advantage of the 5-6 day blast is that you can really see which is better. I had 9 embies as well, i had the 1 put back at day 4 then they watched the others. The remaining 8 all went to blastie stage but only 4 were strong enough to freeze which they did on day 6. If you do go for the day 6 transfer i dont think it would be a problem at all, but i am sure your clinic will tell you the best way to go. Good luck :flower:

MSG - congrats on your embies, glad to hear they are going strong. Good luck with ET.

Kat F - i am so sorry you are going through this. I really hope your second beta brings some good news, hang in there :hugs: I can really empathise with your situation i really do know how this feels. i am wishing hard for your beta result to be good. 

Leilani - such bad luck about the failed cycle. Does your clinic know why it is happening? I really hope they can find out what is going on and fix it! :hugs:

Blue - how you going mate? Hope you are ok :flower:

AFM - not that i am complaining but i have really bad sickness all day every day so i really hope that means the little bean is still there. I have a scan on tues which will be 9 and a bit weeks i hope. I am still so anxious that something will go wrong i am actually seeing someone about how to calm myself down as i really do want to enjoy this as much as possible. I work as a sonographer so i could have a peek at any time any day but i cant bring myself to incase there is nothing there, so i am paying $300 for my doctor to do it which is so stupid as it would only take 20 seconds to check :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Leilani

Gracy - can't believe you haven't gotten a sneaky peak in there, but I can understand your trepidation. I'm sure once you've had the Doc give you the once over, they'll be no stopping you!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all - Well I am having a very strong drink right now because my beta test today showed what I thought might happen after the strange light BFP on Tuesday and yesterday's BFN - my HCG under 2 indicating that my pregnancy was gone. Now I just wait for AF. This really sucks. I hope you guys have more luck than I did. Didn't even stick for a week. I have told everyone I told last week though (family and a couple of friends) so at least that part is over and done with. My DH is so sad... ahhh... why is it so unfair.

xoxox


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Gracy - good to hear from you. That morning sickness sounds bad but sounds like a sticky one to me :) I would def take sneaky peeks myself though! Respect for holding out!!

Kat - :( I am soo gutted for you. This is so cruel. Can't believe it. I am thinking of you.


----------



## Leilani

So sorry Kat :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I am so sorry KatF. Thinking of you and your dh. xo


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies wonder if any one can help i am feeling very down today an wondereing if any of it is worth it im stressing about my amh levels which were 1.9 i have been lookin on bnb for people with a similar result but have come across no one i know its in the very low catagory with a 5% chance of ivf even working for me which is very low i am self funded also an im not sure if to go forward with the treatment with such low results it would be nice to find someone in the same situation that has had a positive outcome so sorry for the rant an kat im sorry to hear your news hun best of luck for the future xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Thanks for all the advice guys. God you make me feel so much better. Don't know where I would be without you. :hugs:.

Leilani how you doing hun? any ideas when you'll be moving on to the next stage?

Gracy can't believe your 9 weeks already and I agree with the others. I would definately take a sneaky peak. Can understand your reasons for not doing though. Good luck with the scan hun and think your on to a definate winner with that morning sickness.

Kat hunny I am so so sorry. I feel sad for the embies that didn't make it in the lab so I can only imagine how you must feel to have got that far and then have it taken away is just so cruel :hugs: thinking of you hun.x

Sam I know it seems that there is no hope but I do believe that even with a 5% percent chance you can defeat the odds. You only have to look at our situation to know that. At the start I was ready to give up before we even started because the odds were so against us. Have you considered looking into egg donor hun. I know you probably don't think it's ideal at the moment because everybody wants their own biological child more than anything but if you research it all I think you will feel better about it. We were in the same situation with the sperm and although we have been so so lucky we haven't needed to but we would have considered using a donor.

AFM we have decided after much deliberation to try and take them to blast stage so it's all or nothing now. They will phone us everyday to keep us up to date with things. I just hope we haven't pushed our luck too far. Keep your fingers crossed for me girls.x


----------



## Leilani

Sam was the 5% chance with IVF or jsut 5%?

What units were you AMH results in, do you know? How old are you? I have a prety chart in my IVF folder which explain AMH results, so need to know the units to make sure I'm not lying to you!


----------



## samfitz

they gave a 5% chance with ivf an the only thing i know is my amf results were 1.9 hun an thankyou for the replys its greatfully appreciated has most places i go im generally ignored booooo xxx


----------



## samfitz

Doodar said:



> Thanks for all the advice guys. God you make me feel so much better. Don't know where I would be without you. :hugs:.
> 
> Leilani how you doing hun? any ideas when you'll be moving on to the next stage?
> 
> Gracy can't believe your 9 weeks already and I agree with the others. I would definately take a sneaky peak. Can understand your reasons for not doing though. Good luck with the scan hun and think your on to a definate winner with that morning sickness.
> 
> Kat hunny I am so so sorry. I feel sad for the embies that didn't make it in the lab so I can only imagine how you must feel to have got that far and then have it taken away is just so cruel :hugs: thinking of you hun.x
> 
> Sam I know it seems that there is no hope but I do believe that even with a 5% percent chance you can defeat the odds. You only have to look at our situation to know that. At the start I was ready to give up before we even started because the odds were so against us. Have you considered looking into egg donor hun. I know you probably don't think it's ideal at the moment because everybody wants their own biological child more than anything but if you research it all I think you will feel better about it. We were in the same situation with the sperm and although we have been so so lucky we haven't needed to but we would have considered using a donor.
> 
> AFM we have decided after much deliberation to try and take them to blast stage so it's all or nothing now. They will phone us everyday to keep us up to date with things. I just hope we haven't pushed our luck too far. Keep your fingers crossed for me girls.x

i have talked alot about egg share but i simply cannot afford to go down that route has i am self funded xx


----------



## samfitz

samfitz said:


> they gave a 5% chance with ivf an the only thing i know is my amf results were 1.9 hun an thankyou for the replys its greatfully appreciated has most places i go im generally ignored booooo xxx

amh sorry !!


----------



## looknomore

Hey Sam- You can follow Babychristie's thread I think its called babychristie's quest for a bundle with low AMH. The thing about IVF is that a large part of it is about numbers. the more eggs you get the higher the success. low AMH means that most probably you will not respond well to meds and not get too many eggs. However, another aspect of IVF is the quality of eggs. So even with 1 good quality egg IVF can work. But since you are self funded i guess u will have to work out the cost-benefit(sorry to use such a crude term) but I know money is an impt. maybe u can try one cycle of IVF and see how it goes.

All the best and chin up...


----------



## Leilani

samfitz said:


> they gave a 5% chance with ivf an the only thing i know is my amh results were 1.9 hun an thankyou for the replys its greatfully appreciated has most places i go im generally ignored booooo xxx

According to my chart, with a low AMH like yours, you have a 20% chance of producing 6 eggs or more during an IVF cycle.

I think 6 eggs is an "ideal minimum" if you know what I mean, as IVF is a lot about the numbers. My AMH is about double yours, and I've only managed 4 follicles each time, but I blam that largely on my non-functioning right ovary.

I notice you've been on clomid - how have you responded to that - so you have your cycles monitored?

We are going to give my eggs a final chance to respond, and we're going to wait until January, just to have a bit of a break from the TTC business. In the mean time my FS is putting me on DHEA - which, according to somw studies can help poor responders with both egg qulity and quantity. I've posted a bit about it in my journal if you want to have a read - skip to the last couple of pages, as the rest is doom and gloom and waffle! We are self-funded too.


----------



## samfitz

i responded quite well with clomid but no pregnancy 21 day bloods always showed a really high result . my consultant told me when i got my amh results that he was suprised that have normal 28 day cycles so he thought that that was a really good sign he expected me to have had iregular periods.i have just recieved my prescription for cyclo progynova x


----------



## MySillyGirls

I had the ET this a.m. and I am feeling deflated as the news isn't that great. Between yesterday and today, one of my embies basically stopped growing and two are growing too slow. One is a "perfect" 3 day with 8 cells. So, we transferred one 8 cell and two 5 cells. Not what I hoped for at all. Yeah, I know it only takes one but the odds feel against me now. I can't believe after all this our response was so low. I had a good antral follicle count, a high response to clomid, good fsh, etc etc. I thought our only problem was sperm-related. So, praying. Hoping. But, not feeling optimistic.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi MSG,

ah I know how you feel, I had a good amh level, 25 years old should respond well but our embies first time weren't good at all, we didn't even have 1 8 cell. It's really hard to keep the faith but i've seen on here some peeps who get success with 5 cells rather than those that have 2 x blasties so it's really odd but all sorts goes.

I hope they are snuggling in and on a positive, it's good you have 3 to transfer :hugs: 

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Doodar

Mysillygirls try not to worry hun. I know it's easier said than done but like mummy said you really can't tell, just try to stay positive hun.It's a testing time :hugs:.

I have been beating myself up all day about the decision we made to take them to blast. I really don't know if we have done the right thing and I wish I could turn the clock back to this morning and have day 3 transfer. I'm hoping with tomorrows phone call it will reassure me again. I'm finding it really stressful at the moment.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey doodar,

I think you're doing the right thing. If you look at it this way maybe it will help...

By leaving them longer you are waiting to see which ones make it and continue to grow, if you go for 3 days you will have them transferred and you'll never know if they made it - a 2ww to find out. At least if you go longer you know they've got to blast etc and then the only thing you'll wonder is if they've implanted. I found it hard after 3 days to wonder if they'd even made it to blast in there. If they don't make it (fingers crossed they will) then you will know sooner and I thought in theory this might be easier.

Hope this helps but totally understand the stress you're enduring, the whole thing sucks!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks mummy, God have I been going out of my mind. You made me feel better thanks :hugs:.

Clinic have phoned this morning and all 7 embies are still looking good only one is lagging behind slightly. But they are compacting which is what they are meant to be doing at this stage so fingers crossed eh! Roll on Monday.

Have a good weekend girls.x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sounds good doodar! It also means they'll be able to tell best ones esp if 6 of them are very similar! xx


----------



## Doodar

Thanks hun,

Yesterdays front runner which was day 3 was at 10 cell and the second was at 9 cell. I am so worried that they are going to go too far if you know what I mean, can that happen I don't know. I told the clinic this morning that I was worried about having day 6 transfer and asked them what happens if they pop out of their shells tomorrow and they have nothing to implant into. He assured me it would be fine and that they can still transfer them, but that doubt is always in the back of your mind.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I would try if you can not to worry. They wouldn't have advised you to keep them going if they didn't think they wouldn't make it. Sometimes embryos can grow too quickly and brfeak up a bit like the snail and tortoise lol but you have a great number of embies to take this far so honestly this is the best outcome to hope for! you will without doubt have 2 to transfer so try to relax, it's going to be fine xxx


----------



## Doodar

Lol thanks hunny I am a stress head aren't I. Think I will be grey by the end of all this lol I'll look more like a granny than a mummy. Thanks again hun x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

you're normal hun, we have so much riding on this, it consumes us and rightly so. It's very hard to think that there's nothing we can do to improve or change things you just have to ride with it and it's a bumpy ride that's for sure.

And where there's grey, there's dye ;) xx


----------



## Leilani

Just think Doodar - by having Day 6 blasties transfered - you'll only have 8 day wait, not a 2 week one! (not that it shortens the total "worry" length of time!)


----------



## Doodar

Thanks mummy :thumbup:.

Leilani, wasn't quite sure if that's how it would be. I was wondering about my otd as this is all new to me, I wasn't sure how they worked it out.

Hope everyone is ok, very quiet on here lately. Love to you all x :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Hey all

Just letting you all know I am ok :) My AF came yesterday so DH and I have had a good grieving session and I'm glad to finish that chapter and accept that it was not meant to be for this cycle..... although we are still sad and have heavy hearts... we are ready to try again... and it could have been much much worse, some ladies have lost their little ones at 20 weeks... that would be awful...

I see the FS on Wednesday and find out what happens next since we have 3 blasties on ice. I wonder if he will let me have two put back because they are frosties. Who knows.... I'll keep you all updated... Has anyone else got their OTD coming up?

Doodar best of luck with your 6 day blasties.. think how strong they will be surviving all that time and ready to attach to mum straight away after six days :)


----------



## Doodar

Aw Kat hunny I have been thinking about you. I'm glad you have taken time to grieve. It helps to get it all out. I can't imagine what you must be going through. Glad your thinking positive though hun and looking at the next step. Good Luck for Wed and fingers crossed they allow you to put two blasts back. :hugs:.


----------



## Doodar

AFM clinic have phoned and I have 6 lovely looking blasts and one still on its way. I really can't believe it. I know I keep saying it and I have probably used those words a hundred times but I really can't. She said they may only put one back but they will decide tomorrow. So ET is scheduled for 8.30 tomorrow morning. I'm so nervous but glad to be getting them back on board where they belong.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, so fantastic on your blasts!! Kat, it is so great that you have blasties frozen so you don't have to start completely from scratch :)


----------



## yomo

Kat I am so sorry Hun:hugs:

good luck for tomorrow for ET dodar xx

hope everyone is good, I am unable to get on my laptop at the mo as my Hubby is hogging it as he has all day! 

Took my trigger last night ec tomorrow morning at 9! Soooo nervous x


----------



## Doodar

Yomo Good luck for tomorrow hun. Please don't worry about EC you will be fine. If I can do it anyone can coz I'm a total wimp just look how bad I was with the jabs :blush: but I found EC a breeze, honestly hun nothing to it. You'll be away with the fairies. :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Doodar said:


> Yomo Good luck for tomorrow hun. Please don't worry about EC you will be fine. If I can do it anyone can coz I'm a total wimp just look how bad I was with the jabs :blush: but I found EC a breeze, honestly hun nothing to it. You'll be away with the fairies. :hugs:

Thanks Hun, that's put me at ease I really appreciate your words.

Fab news about you bet you are so excited!! Just think whilst you are having your et I shall be having ec ha ha xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Doodar - fantastic news! can't wish for more than that!! :)

Yomo good luck with EC tomorrow, nothing to worry about it's not too bad.

Kat - So sorry the witch arrived, You are so brave, it's good news you've got 3 on ice so least once you're ready you can get cracking :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with EC today, Lyndsey :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Thanks everyone just sat waiting can't wait to get these eggies out xx


----------



## samfitz

good luck lynsey today hope all goes well xx


----------



## yomo

Hello Ladies, I am out.... got 8 eggies really pleased with that. 

A little sore but I am going to spend the rest of the day on the setee lol xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Great news, Yomo! Definitely pamper yourself today!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

great news yomo :)


----------



## Doodar

Hey girls just popped on quickly while hubby is out, he wont let me off the sofa lol. Just to let you know ET went great. I have 2 blastos onboard and I'm officially in my 2ww yay!!!! Can't believe it lol I said it again I'm gonna have to come up with something else to say lol x

Love to you all. x


----------



## yomo

Doodar said:


> Hey girls just popped on quickly while hubby is out, he wont let me off the sofa lol. Just to let you know ET went great. I have 2 blastos onboard and I'm officially in my 2ww yay!!!! Can't believe it lol I said it again I'm gonna have to come up with something else to say lol x
> 
> Love to you all. x

Thats great news, you take it easy xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, awesome news!! Definitely rest!!


----------



## Leilani

Doodar - that's fantastic - did the other 4 make it to being frozen? When is your OTD?

Yomo - great results, fx for the fertilisation report.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:happydance: yay doodar! Told you it would be OK!! Congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## Doodar

Morning girls,

Yomo well done hunny. 8 eggs is great. When will the clinic phone? It's such a nerve wracking time.

Leilani, yeah the other four were ok for freezing and they were leaving one in culture to see if it caught up and was suitable for freezing. So at least I know I have 4 in the freezer. Kind of puts your mind at ease a bit.

Love to the rest of you lovely ladies. You have been my rock through all of this :hugs::hugs:.


----------



## yomo

Hello ladies, Had a call from the clinic, 1 didn't make it to the stage of injection so that left me with 7! Out of the 7 5 have made it through the fertilisation. 

Congrats on being PUPO Doodar xx


----------



## Kat_F

congratulations yomo :) and best of luck to you doodar xo

Mummy how long 'till your scan?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've got 8 days. Managed to bring it forward slightly. It's my DH's bday on that day so I hope it's good news!

Freaked last night as my boobs stopped hurting and i got some major cramps. This mornign a little crampy but not too bad.


----------



## Doodar

Kat nice to hear from you hun, how you keeping? :hugs:

Mummy can't believe your scan is in 8 days time it has come round so quick. What lovely birthday present that will be.:hugs:

AFM Ok I am starting to worry a little and the negativity is back. I'm worrying because I don't feel any different. I'm not sure how I was expecting to feel but I wasn't expecting to feel normal and I feel decidedly normal. I'm worrying that feeling normal is not normal if that makes any sense at all. I have no cramping, nothing. :wacko:


----------



## Kat_F

I'm good doodar... DH and I saw the FS today and I will go for a FET with one of my snowbabies the cycle after this one has finished (November). And no meds either!!! Only progesterone after the put the blastie back in. I'm looking forward to the mental break after the stimming cycle phew that was full on!

xoxox I really hope you guys get some awesome results from all this xoxo


----------



## Doodar

Kat I'm so glad your thinking positive again and thinking of the next stage. You will get your little bundle hun. keep positive hun :hugs:.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies. It's so quiet on here lately.

Nothing to report here, just whiling away the days. God they are long days though.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Kat, glad you can do a FET quite quickly that's good you can move forward.

Yomo - how you doing?

Doodar - tell me about it the days go slowly. Hope you're feelin ok, dont' worry about the lack of symptoms, it doesn't mean a thing, your embies are so tiny they can't do much symptoms damage yet :)

AFM - I poas again lol still got a nice line. Then I felt dodgey when I got up and starting gagging, I did some deep breathing and managed to let it pass but I was soooo happy I gagged lol! Mental us girlies aren't we! I had a nice bacon sarnie for brekkie to fill me up. I'm soooooooo tired, yesterday was bad i went to bed early been getting 10 hours a night but it's not enough. I hope these are all good signs. 1 week until my scan!! Fingers crossed we get there and all will be OK x


----------



## Doodar

Aw mummy you will get there I just know it. Tiredness is a great sign. It's all a waiting game isn't it surely doesn't do our stress levels any good does it. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hi Kat, glad you can do a FET quite quickly that's good you can move forward.
> 
> Yomo - how you doing?
> 
> Doodar - tell me about it the days go slowly. Hope you're feelin ok, dont' worry about the lack of symptoms, it doesn't mean a thing, your embies are so tiny they can't do much symptoms damage yet :)
> 
> AFM - I poas again lol still got a nice line. Then I felt dodgey when I got up and starting gagging, I did some deep breathing and managed to let it pass but I was soooo happy I gagged lol! Mental us girlies aren't we! I had a nice bacon sarnie for brekkie to fill me up. I'm soooooooo tired, yesterday was bad i went to bed early been getting 10 hours a night but it's not enough. I hope these are all good signs. 1 week until my scan!! Fingers crossed we get there and all will be OK x

Mummy, I was knackered all the way through the first trimester :haha: Its a really good sign and totally normal. I also had nausea all the way through the first as well although i was never sick i felt sick everyday about 4pm!!!! Good luck for the scan! :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Just went to the loo and found bright red blood and lots of it :cry: :cry:

I knew those cramps were bad. Phoned clinic and they said could be placenta or something but try not to worry and see them tomorrow at 10am.

Can't believe it, I pray it's a miracle and I'll keep this baby but it's not looking good.

I'm a wreck :(


----------



## Doodar

Oh No! Mummy. I hope the bleeding has stopped by now. I have read that some women do have bleeding early on. Hope little bean is hanging on in there. Keep us posted hun and Good Luck for today :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

My heart is breaking for you Mummy :( I hope it is nothing serious and just a false alarm xox


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks girls. update from me, just got back from the clinic all is fine - phew.

Scan showed a fairly big bleed but it's not interferring with the....babies! There's 2! both have heartbeats early days but fingers crossed.

The bleed is big but I have stopped bleeding, it could be the placenta forming they're not sure.

Just praying all will stay the same x


----------



## Doodar

Mummy that's brilliant news I'm so happy for you bet its a big relief, been thinking of you all morning. Glad everything is ok. Take it easy hun :hugs:


----------



## yomo

2!!!! Congrats Hun. So glad everything is well xxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

thanks ladies, how is everyone doing?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mummy, CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've updated my ticker! thought sod it I was so scared of jinxing it before but it didn't stop me from bleeding so I think sod it embrace it :)


----------



## teapot

Congrats Mummy, (been stalking the thread) wonderful news! ..:baby::baby:!!
All the best to you for a happy & healthy PG & beyond!


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations Mummy! I actually remember asking you how you felt about twins :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I am so happy it's twins but know there's more risk which is scary. Just hoping desperately that all will be ok.


----------



## yomo

You shall be fine don't worry, put your feet up )

I am having ET today, we have gone for 5 day transfer, waiting till 10am to call me to let me know how they are getting on. Does ET hurt? Does anyone know how long it takes? xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hiya, that's great you got to blast. Et doesn't hurt at all they say it's like a smear but I thought it was nothing like that. I barely felt a thing. It takes no time to put it in then off you go and are pupo :)


----------



## Doodar

Lovin the ticker mummy. I was the same, I was scared to put up a ticker just in case and I still can't bring myself to do one lol funny isn't it.

Yomo ET is fine hunny don't worry. Like mummy said nothing to it didn't feel a thing. Good LUck hun ooh another pupo :happydance:


----------



## yomo

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hiya, that's great you got to blast. Et doesn't hurt at all they say it's like a smear but I thought it was nothing like that. I barely felt a thing. It takes no time to put it in then off you go and are pupo :)

Thanks Hun, Has it sunk in yet that you are having twins?? Yipppeee

Got a call from the clinic, I have 1 great one a grade 4 and another for deffo freeze, the other 3 are lagging a little but they are going to see how they progress tomorrow maybe they shall make it to freeze. I am so happy that I have 2 chances xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Doodar how u doing? When do u test? Xx


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Mummy I think I'm gonna test on Mon, although I have the tests in the cupboard shouting my name and willing me to use them. I'm trying my hardest to resist.

Yomo Yay!! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Great news yomo!

Oo doodar not long! So excited for u well done in holding out xxx


----------



## yomo

Got my fingers crossed for you doodar.

I am now PUPO!!!! Xxx


----------



## Gracy 004

hi everyone.
Yomo - big congrats on being pupo :thumbup: and one in the freezer as well?

Dodar - hang in there! Its so hard not to test early, I lasted until 3 days before my otd, so you are doing well. Any symptoms?

Mummy - TWINS!!!! woohoo, thats great news. I can imagine how you must have felt with that bleeding but such a relief that it is ok. Are you having follow-up scans for the bleed? :flower:

I am 10 weeks today and still stressing like a madman, but had scan yesterday and all was there measuring spot on with a heart rate of 170 bpm :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I've got another scan on thurs to follow up so fingers crossed.

Doodar good luck tomo!!!


----------



## Doodar

Yomo congrats on being pupo hun.

AFM I have some quite scary cramping going on today. Some are even taking my breath away and I have to stop for a minute. It's really hard to remain positive. Constantly analising everything. Not sure if I'm gonna test tomorrow now. I'm too scared. Think I might wait till Wed.


----------



## yomo

Cramping could be a good sign doodar, I totally understand your nerves about testing though. All those BFNs leave scars Good luck xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, I hope all is ok! When I was first pg with my dd, I had significant cramping so it could be a good sign.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I too had cramping before testing. I think it's a good sign. I didn't have it the first time and got a bfn. Good luck I say :test:

great news gracy re your scan :)


----------



## Doodar

I only gone and got me a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
tested with a frer and a clearblue digital both said POSITIVE!!!! I'm in shock. Can't believe it. I was shaking from head to toe. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

YAYYYYYY!!! well done doodar! i knew it! :):happydance: :yipee:


----------



## yomo

Yipppppppppeeeeeeeeee well done doodar!!! Congratulations Hun XXXXXXXX


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Doodar hope it sticks xox


----------



## Doodar

Thanks girls, I am so happy at this moment in time I could burst. I still can't believe it. I tested again this morning and the line was still there lol. Just waiting for the clinic to phone me back with a date for my scan. I'm so excited. I want to shout it from the rooftops. It's so surreal. It doesn't feel like it's happening to me.

How is everyone keeping? Just want to say you guys have been my rock through all of this. :flower:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

aww that's lovely. 

I'm ok, adjusting to m/s now and hoping it will ease soon. Got another scan tomorrow to see how the internal bleed is doing so hoping that's improved and I'll see two heartbeats again! 

Hope all you ladies are well xxx


----------



## Doodar

Ooh mummy good luck for your scan hunny. It's so exciting. MS hmmm yeah not looking forward to that bit, but can't complain lol. 

Here's some piccies for you all to see. My two blasto's


----------



## Doodar

Which resulted in this hee hee!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh can't complain, I hope it means they're growing well :)

Wow lovely embies!! I wish I had a photo of ours :)

Fab preggo tests!! It's surreal isn't it! Congrats again hun xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have just started bleeding red blood again. I know they said to expect it but a week down the line I thought it was ok. Got scan tomorrow. I am worried :nope:


----------



## Gracy 004

Dodar, this is fantastic new :happydance: you really have overcome the odds to get that well deserved BFP! Such a great success story, good luck with your scan :flower:

Mummy, you poor thing its so scary. I am sending you all the luck in the world for tomorrows scan :hugs: Remember that they said to expect it and that it doesnt mean the worst. If it was a big bleed then it is likely going to take a while to resolve. Hang in there :flower:


----------



## Doodar

Oh no not again Mummy. I do hope everything is ok. Keep us posted hun. :hugs:

Thanks Gracy. It's amazing. I love this feeling. I know it's early days but I'm enjoying every minute of it. Have my scan 2 weeks today and I can't wait.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks girls.

Scan showed bleed has halved in size. It was 30mm last week and now 14mm. They said last week my chance of miscarriage was 50% I nearly fell off the floor when they told me that today! Now my chances are better 1 in 20. Two fetus measuring both the same, two heart beats. sacs look good and so far all is OK. got to go back in 2.5 weeks. So I am relieved for now. i know these next few weeks are critical so fingers crossed.

Happy Bday to my DH too :)


----------



## Doodar

Yay!!! :yipee::yipee: I'm so happy for you. Take it easy hunny. Lots of rest. :flower: and happy birthday to hubby :cake: what a lovely birthday present, bet he is made up.


----------



## Doodar

oops already posted.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Phew! That's a relief, Mummy! So glad everything's good. And happy birthday to your DH :cake:


----------



## yomo

So glad everything is ok babes xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

its quiet in here! how is everyone?

I freaked myself out yesterday as I felt my cervix (I know I shouldn't have) but it was soft and open so that scared me so much! Don't know if I should call clinic cos they'll prob tell me off. They never check it so why did i?

got midwife on friday (I think I meet her then) so maybe I should wait until then...


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey where did everyone go? :shrug:


----------



## Doodar

I'm here but unfortunately with sad news. I miscarried on Thurs at 6 weeks and 1 day. I'm totally devastated and really struggling at the moment. We had our review and can't start FET until the new year. I really don't know what I'm going to do with myself until then. :cry:.

How are things with you hun? when is your next scan?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:cry: omg doodar :cry: i am gutted for you. What a shock. I don't know what to say :hugs:did you find out through a scan or bleeding/pain? 

I have another scan on friday.


----------



## Doodar

I was due for scan on thurs and on wed I started bleeding but only dark brown. I phoned the clinic and because hubby was away they didn't want me going in on my own so had to wait until thurs. By thurs morning the bleeding had turned bright red and I knew it was over had it confirmed by scan that morning. :cry:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh hunni :cry: how traumatic, i am shocked.

I hope you will be ok.

I just read poor lilly allen has just had another mc at 6 months. Bad times. 

i wish this ivf route was so much easier xx


----------



## samfitz

i girls i havent been on here for a while well unfortunatly i didnt make it to ivf only produced 2 follies an i was adviced not to take the risk so i had to have iui i am now 14 dpiui i am due to test on friday im so scared just want it over an done with now hope you girls are all keeping well xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:hugs: so sorry to hear you didn't make it to ivf hun :nope: I have my fingers crossed for you on friday. Good luck! hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## samfitz

well i dont need to test tomorrow has its all over the witch has got me so need to start saving for another go xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:nope: so sorry, it such a disappointment. I remember how that feels and I hope you'll be ok. xxx


----------

